# Die WoW Spieler und die Musik



## Shaila (18. Juli 2010)

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mich mit einem Kumpel über Musik unterhalten. Irgendwann im Verlauf dieses Gesprächs, hat er behauptet, dass der Gro?teil der Spielerschaft Metal hört (Blah Unterarten etc.). Jetzt denke ich schon eine gewisse Zeit nach, ob das so ist und wenn ja, warum gerade Metal ? Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne mal eine Umfrage erstellen. Bei der Suchfunktion kamen an die 50 Seiten raus und die wollte ich jetzt nicht alle durchsehen. Das Ergebnis wird zwar nicht repräsentativ sein, aber vielleicht einen kleinen Einblick in die Geschmäcker der WoW Spieler geben!

Kann sein, das ssich manche Antworten sehr ähneln, ich bin kein Experte und deswegen gebe ich möglichst viel zur Auswahl.


----------



## Vyron268 (18. Juli 2010)

Hauptsächlich Techno und Hardstyle. Metal?? Sowas hörn nur Affen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (18. Juli 2010)

Achja, ich persönlich höre sehr gerne Handz up (Techno) und Trance, manchmal auch Hardstyle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (18. Juli 2010)

rock u. metal. gibt aber auch hip hop den man sich einigermaßen gut anhören kann.


----------



## Freaking (18. Juli 2010)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Techno und Hardstyle. Metal?? Sowas hörn nur Affen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer Affe ist oder auch nicht, stellt man am Verhalten der jeweiligen Person fest. 
An Deiner Aussage fällt es einem sehr leicht, das bei Dir festzustellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema:
\m/ (>,<) \m/


----------



## Jobbl (18. Juli 2010)

Techno find ich geil beim zocken. Macht einfach gute Stimmung. Alternativ dazu hör ich auch mal Hip Hop / Rap.


----------



## Gwyn_ (18. Juli 2010)

es gibt nix geileres als einen gepflegten bass in den ohren!


----------



## cell81469 (18. Juli 2010)

bei mir isses einiges^^ Hands Up, Trance, Hardtrance, Dance, Hardstyle, Hardcore, Speedcore, Happy Hardcore, Regae und Thrash Metal


Naaaa wer bietet mehr


----------



## Butze666 (18. Juli 2010)

da fehlt Streetcore, Hardcore, Oi!Punk, Ska


----------



## serternos árkanos (18. Juli 2010)

Ich sag nur eins , METAL FTW.


----------



## Tristam (18. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich Rock, oder manchmal Soundtracks. Passen manchmal gut zur Situation. Zwischendurch auch mal die "Carmina Burana". "Oh Fortuna" kommt geil wenn man grad vorm Boss steht... ;-)


----------



## Wowler12345 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich höre meistens SIDO und Nickelback. xD Also Rock und Hiphop( Obwohl diese Musikart sonst hasse).

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Jan Kurtsen (18. Juli 2010)

cell81469 schrieb:


> bei mir isses einiges^^ Hands Up, Trance, Hardtrance, Dance, Hardstyle, Hardcore, Speedcore, Happy Hardcore, Regae und Trash Metal
> 
> 
> Naaaa wer bietet mehr



Als wäre es schwer, deine kleine "Sammlung" an Richtungen zu überbieten. "Trash Metal"? Ein Experte wie man merkt.


----------



## Renox Scarblade (18. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> rock u. metal. gibt aber auch hip hop den man sich einigermaßen gut anhören kann.





+ im Sommer auch mal bissl chilliger mit Reggea im Ohr und wenn Hip Hop,dann guten alten deutschen von Sammy,Deichkind,Fettes Brot,Blumentopf etc.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (18. Juli 2010)

Ich höre hauptsächlich Metal (diverseste Unterarten...) und zum Entspannen öfters Österreichischen/Schweizer-Reagge.


Metal ist schon recht weit vorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogl3r (18. Juli 2010)

cell81469 schrieb:


> bei mir isses einiges^^ Hands Up, Trance, Hardtrance, Dance, Hardstyle, Hardcore, Speedcore, Happy Hardcore, Regae und Trash Metal
> 
> 
> Naaaa wer bietet mehr



Husthust. Thrashmetal, bitte. 

Ich hör nur Metal, Rock und eben Unterkategorien, aber gegen etwas gechilltes wie Deichking oder Fantavier hab nie etwas dagegen, kommt immer auf die Situation an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (18. Juli 2010)

Connector321 schrieb:


> Wie kann man bloß Sido hören, dieser verkackte Rapper macht mich richtig Aggro!!! Dieser beschissene Freak. Der ist doch behindert.
> 
> NIEDER MIT SIDO!!!!



Bitte seht doch davon ab, andere Aufgrund ihres Geschmackes zu beleidigen. Geschmack kann man nicht diskutieren. Ich will hier nurmal eine eventuelle Überlegenheit einer bestimmten Musikgruppe verdeutlichen und die Frage stellen, warum es gerade diese Musikrichtung ist.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (18. Juli 2010)

Connector321 schrieb:


> Wie kann man bloß Sido hören, dieser verkackte Rapper macht mich richtig Aggro!!! Dieser beschissene Freak. Der ist doch behindert.
> 
> NIEDER MIT SIDO!!!!



Leben und lebenlassen Freundchen, ich selbst halte auch nicht viel von Hip Hop aber solche Aussagen sind unter jeglichem Niveau.



Ps: Es gibt wirklich Leute die Schlager hören ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Connector321 (18. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bitte seht doch davon ab, andere Aufgrund ihres Geschmackes zu beleidigen. Geschmack kann man nicht diskutieren. Ich will hier nurmal eine eventuelle Überlegenheit einer bestimmten Musikgruppe verdeutlichen und die Frage stellen, warum es gerade diese Musikrichtung ist.



Trotzdem ist Sido richtig scheiße, der kann überhaupt nichts.


----------



## jullip (18. Juli 2010)

also ich hör eigentlich nur guten amerikanischen hip hop meistens crunk(rock) oder old school manchmal aber auch spanischen hp hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (18. Juli 2010)

Techno muss aufholen! *gröhl!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tristam (18. Juli 2010)

Connector321 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist Sido richtig scheiße, der kann überhaupt nichts.



Das kann ja deine Meinung sein. Ein wenig mehr Toleranz. Andere anzuklagen, weil sie in euren Augen was bescheuertes hören, is ja wohl mal unangebracht.


----------



## sykee (18. Juli 2010)

Drum n Bass fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Connector321 (18. Juli 2010)

Tristam schrieb:


> Das kann ja deine Meinung sein. Ein wenig mehr Toleranz. Andere anzuklagen, weil sie in euren Augen was bescheuertes hören, is ja wohl mal unangebracht.



Schön für dich Sido ist einfach nur schlecht!


----------



## Brozan (18. Juli 2010)

Ich hör am liebsten Battlerap a la Kollegah, Taktloss, Hollywood Hank aber auch anderen deutschrap außer Sido und Bushido.
Dazu kommt noch Hardcore wie Heaven shall burn und Born from pain.
Alles im allen eig alles gemischt


----------



## sykee (18. Juli 2010)

Brozan schrieb:


> Ich hör am liebsten Battlerap a la Kollegah, Taktloss, Hollywood Hank aber auch anderen deutschrap außer Sido und Bushido.
> Dazu kommt noch Hardcore wie Heaven shall burn und Born from pain.
> Alles im allen eig alles gemischt



ich sag du wirst gleich geflamed dafür aber heh ich hör sowas auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tristam (18. Juli 2010)

Connector321 schrieb:


> Schön für dich Sido ist einfach nur schlecht!



...ich behalte mir jegliche weitere Aussage vor. Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Shaila (18. Juli 2010)

Tristam schrieb:


> ...ich behalte mir jegliche weitere Aussage vor. Zeitverschwendung.



Manche Fehler kann nur die Zeit korrigieren.


----------



## sykee (18. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Manche Fehler kann nur die Zeit korrigieren.



hujujui jetzt wirds aber poetisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (18. Juli 2010)

ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass soviele hier hip hop hören.


----------



## Toxxical (18. Juli 2010)

Die Zeit ist das was dem Geiste den Vorsprung gewährt sich zu entwickeln.


----------



## dudubaum (18. Juli 2010)

Freaking schrieb:


> Wer Affe ist oder auch nicht, stellt man am Verhalten der jeweiligen Person fest.
> An Deiner Aussage fällt es einem sehr leicht, das bei Dir festzustellen.
> 
> 
> ...



der war gut^^


----------



## Horde deadman (18. Juli 2010)

Warum gerade Metal? Weil dort immer tiefgründiges Sinn sich verbirgt wenn man die Lieder übersetzt. Beispielsweise Metallica 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. höre eigentlich alles aber Metal ist FAVOR


----------



## Shaila (18. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Die Zeit ist das was dem Geiste dem Vorsprung gewährt sich zu entwickeln.



Okay, lassen wir das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krezton (18. Juli 2010)

Connector321 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist Sido richtig scheiße, der kann überhaupt nichts.






Und trotzdem hatt Sido bestimmt  mehr erreicht als du je zu träumen gewagt hättest


----------



## nuriina (18. Juli 2010)

Am Ende hören doch alle eh nur Frazy:

Fusion 2010





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=saWZ7rfYZVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




With Full Force 2010





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-F4NtdrbeRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tristam (18. Juli 2010)

Dax Johnson - allerdings weniger fürs raiden geeignet. Eher für abendliches , entspanntes daddeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (18. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nEG_V-aw5VE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



netter drum n bass mix


----------



## Tristam (18. Juli 2010)

Connector321 schrieb:


> SIDO IST SCHEIßE VERSTEHE ES DOCH ENDLICH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Auf die Begründung bin ich gespannt. "Er kann nichts" zählt nicht. Hm, haste noch was?

Mist! An meinem eigenen Vorhaben gescheitert!


----------



## Adfg43 (18. Juli 2010)

am liebsten hör ich trance sowie was nightcore mäßiges und was auch nicht fehlen darf jan hegenberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (18. Juli 2010)

Tristam schrieb:


> Auf die Begründung bin ich gespannt. "Er kann nichts" zählt nicht. Hm, haste noch was?
> 
> Mist! An meinem eigenen Vorhaben gescheitert!




Schau auf seinen Post-counter, und lass denn Troll in Ruhe ignoriert werden irgendwann wird's ihm zu langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (18. Juli 2010)

leute bleibt bitte beim thema -.-


----------



## Nimroth22 (18. Juli 2010)

Renox schrieb:


> + im Sommer auch mal bissl chilliger mit Reggea im Ohr und wenn Hip Hop,dann guten alten deutschen von Sammy,Deichkind,Fettes Brot,Blumentopf etc.



/word homie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feuerkiller (18. Juli 2010)

Am liebsten Metal, Nu Metal, Rock!

Ich bin mit der Musik (AC/DC, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Rammstein, Onkelz) aufgewachsen und liebe diese Musik.

Ich hör auch HipHop, Techno und R&B, aber ganz klar steht Metal und Rock auf den obersten Rängen.

Warum? Weils eben so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## cell81469 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich persönlich mag zwar allgemein HipHop nicht aber ich find das Aktuelle lied von dem nicht schlecht^^

Is aber der einzige gute HipHop track seit 2005


----------



## Marccram (18. Juli 2010)

Ich höre hauptsächlich Hirntot Records,257ers und Selfmade Records bis auf die Sachen mit Kollegah.
Aber auch ab und zu Techno oder Metal.

Edit: Eminem vergessen <.<


----------



## DarthDonut (18. Juli 2010)

Metal und Alternativ is the best 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phrosume (18. Juli 2010)

Ich höre auch so meisten Teils Metal (Black, Dark, Death, Pagan, Folk, Thrash, Fun, selten auch Heavy) aber auch gerne mal Älteres wie Queen etc. 

Also ich habe festgestellt das gerade bei den Hexenmeistern (unglaublicherweise) viel Gothic und Metal gehört wird (gab vor 2 Jahren oder so mal nen Thread im offiziellem Hexerforum). Aber warum ausgerechnet Metal... naja viele Metalheads lieben einfach das "Mittelalter" und Rollenspiele... Bei WoW hat man halt eine große Menschenmenge, das Spiel selbst spielt ja in einem pseudo-Mittelalter.


----------



## Syntra (18. Juli 2010)

Goa/Psytrance + Progressive ;-)


----------



## Rabaz (18. Juli 2010)

Vom Lebensgefühl her erstmal ALLES wo ich keine

1. saudämliche Baseballkappe
2. keine Skijacke im Sommer
3. keine Sonnenbrille im Herbst

tragen muss 

und wo es nicht unterbelichtete Vorstadt-Kleinkriminelle ohne Hauptschullabschluss ODER ungewaschene krähende Säufer die in billigen Hotelzimmern an ihrem Erbrochenen ersticken automatisch als cooool gelten.


Gute Musik ist erstmal einfach gesagt nicht ne Frage der Richtung, die gibts bei allen. Mit Masse wirds jedoch weniger und wurde von diesem planeten eher vor 30-40 Jahren hervorgebracht als heute. Aber in einer Zeit wo uns das Fernsehen lächerliche furzende kleine Arschgeigen die nur irgendwas nachplärren (und dafür auch noch geschult werden und wochenlang üben dürfen) wie winselnde Schweine die ne heiße Kartoffel im Hals haben, als SUPERSTARS  verkauft, will man so ne Unterhaltung nicht führen.


Ich kann jedem "harten" Rap oder eingefleischten Metal-Höhrer auf Wunsch links auf Musikstücke liefern wo die sagen "Respekt, nicht meine Richtung, aber Respekt"  jedenfalls wenn sie ehrlich sind. Also sorry steckt euch nicht selbst in so Schubladen.


----------



## Gromark (18. Juli 2010)

Kool Savas ist mein Gott!
Mehr sag ich nicht, muss reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (18. Juli 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> hauptsächlich Hirntot



Oh mach dir nix draus da stehst du in einer Reihe mit ganz vielen hier..oder.....oh ist das ne Gruppe sorry


----------



## Schlaviner (18. Juli 2010)

cell81469 schrieb:


> bei mir isses einiges^^ Hands Up, Trance, Hardtrance, Dance, Hardstyle, Hardcore, Speedcore, Happy Hardcore, Regae und Thrash Metal
> 
> 
> Naaaa wer bietet mehr



man nehme eine Prise ingame Musik, Techno,House R'n'B und streiche Thrash Metal raus...und schon hat man eine leckere Schlavi-Tracklist ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (18. Juli 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Vom Lebensgefühl her erstmal ALLES wo ich keine
> 
> 1. saudämliche Baseballkappe
> 2. keine Skijacke im Sommer
> ...




Du verpackst deine Intoleranz wirklich schön, das muss ich dir lassen, und ein kleiner Versuch wie es mit deiner Ehrlichkeit steht:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0jgrCKhxE1s
Deine Meinung?

Ps: Hier sollte eigentlich stehen das ich obwohl ich diese Musik höre nicht Klischee-mäsig rumlaufe, aber das tue ich weil ich es gerne trage,
ein besseres Beispiel ist ein guter Freund von mir, er kleidet sich wie ein typischer Hip-hoper hört aber Metal, soviel zu deiner niedlichen kleinen Aufzählung.


----------



## Wobham (18. Juli 2010)

Ich perönlich höre gerne house oder hiphop beim zocken, und ab und zu auch meine eigene Musik =) (falls ihr was hören wollt, auf youtube gibts vieles, mein name sagt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Horde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (18. Juli 2010)

Nerd musik fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist nette abwechslung (liebt japanische musik)


----------



## Syntra (18. Juli 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> man nehme eine Prise ingame Musik, Techno,House R'n'B und streiche Thrash Metal raus...und schon hat man eine leckere Schlavi-Tracklist !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das ganze core zeug ist doch viel zu schnell zum zocken ;-)


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Juli 2010)

Das, was im Radio kommt.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (18. Juli 2010)

Ihr müsst nicht andauernt schreiben das etwas fehlt denn es gibt die Auswahlmöglichkeit : etwas anderes

Das deckt denn ganzen Rest ab^^

Im Großem und Ganzem muss man sagen es ist doch eine sehr detailierte und schöne Aufzählung an Auswahlmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Syntra (18. Juli 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> man nehme eine Prise ingame Musik, Techno,House R'n'B und streiche Thrash Metal raus...und schon hat man eine leckere Schlavi-Tracklist !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das core-zeug von cell ist viel zu schnell zum zocken, lieber das und progressive style von, dann ists perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (18. Juli 2010)

ich höre überwiegend House.


----------



## LuckyKiller (18. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (18. Juli 2010)

-Hier stand ein Kommentar zu dem Post über mir der entfernt wurde-


----------



## Toxxical (18. Juli 2010)

Wie man sich extra nen Newbie Acc erstellt um Sido zu flamen -.-


----------



## Shaila (18. Juli 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Ihr müsst nicht andauernt schreiben das etwas fehlt denn es gibt die Auswahlmöglichkeit : etwas anderes
> 
> Das deckt denn ganzen Rest ab^^
> 
> Im Großem und Ganzem muss man sagen es ist doch eine sehr detailierte und schöne Aufzählung an Auswahlmöglichkeiten.



Das kann man ruhig schreiben, aber wenn ich hier jede klitzekleine Musikrichtung aufzählen würde, würden die Fragen für die Umfrage denke ich nicht reichen. Ich denke doch, dass das Wichtigste dort genannt ist.

Und tatsächlich scheint sich Metal und Rock heraus zu arbeiten. Gefolgt von Techno, was aber um Einiges weiter hinten liegt. Find ich schon seltsam.


----------



## Seph018 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich hör soo viel. Dubstep, Drum n Bass, Rock, House, Electro, auch mal gerne Klassik oder Chiptunes, der Nerderei wegen, oder ... sogar POPMUSIK ! *wehrt die anfliegenden Steine ab so gut es geht*


----------



## Crisisslash (18. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie vermisse ich das mal ein paar Leute sagen das sie Game Soundtracks oder Anime Soundtracks hören...
Also ich höre meistens Game Soundtracks von RPG's wie z. B. FF, Shin Megami Tensei Reihe ( Lucifers Call - Normal Battle oder Persona 3 - Burn my Dread -Last Battle- ),
Lufia etc.

Ich finde Soundtracks von Games haben das gewisse etwas.....ist schwer zu erklären, ein paar Leute werden es bestimmt nachvollziehen können^^

Hier mal zum reinhören von den erwähnten SMT Games da ich die sehr unterschätzt finde aber einfach nur hammer sind.

Persona 3 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSq_nfTs4Ko&feature=related 
 	: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdMhTL5bZrs&feature=related

Lucifers Call : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQhgTN7bNH8&feature=related
 	: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmqbhyS-BK8&feature=related


enjoy:laugh:


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. Juli 2010)

Connector321 schrieb:


> Wie kann man bloß Sido hören, dieser verkackte Rapper macht mich richtig Aggro!!! Dieser beschissene Freak. Der ist doch behindert.
> 
> NIEDER MIT SIDO!!!!



so,erstmal zitiere ich hier J.B.O. vom W:O:A 07" da muss du  gar nicht buuh schreien den behindertenverhönung find ich auch scheise (http://www.youtube.c...feature=related) 
und die musik die höre ist die einzigste wahre musik die es gibt,das ist METAL sowie Punkrock(haste in dem voting vergessen)  

hier mal eine aufzählung meine liebling Bands:Motorhead, Iron Maiden, Metallica, Blind Guardian, Doro, Apo Reiter, JBO, Scorpions und RAMMSTEIN sowie IN EX, Hosen, Onkelz und natürlich Die Ärzte
 edit: paar bands vergessen: Slipknot, Slayer und Planlos(meine heimatband!)

[attachment=10805:wacken10small.jpg]


----------



## Talagath (18. Juli 2010)

Da ich das meistens nich einodnen kann hier mal ne kleine Liste mit meinen Lieblingsbands:

As I Lay Dying, A Day To Remember, Hollywood Undead, Sonic Syndicate, A Static Lullaby, As Blood Runs Black, Bring Me The Horizon, Jay- Z, Breaking Benjamin, Dance Gavin Dance, The Devil Wears Prada, David Guetta, Die Orsons, Enter Shikari, Maeckes und Plan B, Eric Clapton, KIZ, Killswitch Engage, Limp Bizkit, RATM, Rammstein, Rise Against, Samy Deluxe, Blumentopf, Underoath, We Are The Ocean, Eminem und Gute Techno/House Lieder 

Also wie ihr seht ziemlich Kreuz und Quer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und btw: Wer sich über den Klamottenstil von Hoppern aufregt hat noch nie wirklich Metaler beobachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Metal Style sieht zwar an breiten Typen mit Bart ganz cool aus, aber schmale Gesichtsbarracken in Springerstiefeln sind einfach zum totlachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (18. Juli 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Du verpackst deine Intoleranz wirklich schön, das muss ich dir lassen, und ein kleiner Versuch wie es mit deiner Ehrlichkeit steht:
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0jgrCKhxE1s
> Deine Meinung?
> 
> ...





"Dieses Video enthält bla bla und ist in meinem Land nicht verfügbar"

Sorry ich habs echt versucht^^. Und so intolerant bin ich nicht, eher hab ich ja das Gegenteil erzählt, oder ?

Mir isses auch wurscht, von mir aus können sich alle Anhänger von "XY" auch ne Frikadelle ans Knie nageln, wenn es ihnen hilft. Und ist ja auch nicht meins. Mir scheint nur so manche Musikecke zu 90 % aus Gehabe & outfit zu bestehen, das finde ich lächerlich. 

Zweifellos gibts einen Haufen toller bands die ich nichtmal kenne, das geb ich gerne zu. 

Nur zum Thema Kleidung, also ich trage was mir bequem und zweckmäßig erscheint, oder was mir meine Frau grad gebügelt hat. Wenns so heiß ist wie in diesen Tagen gerne mal ein helles t-shirt und ne leichte Hose. Ob ich jetzt Pavarotti, Pink-Floyd oder Pain-irgendwas höre. Oder müsste ich mir bei Pain-irgendwas da jetzt ein paar Nieten reindrücken oder bei 38 Grad ne Jeans-Weste drüberziehen ? KA ich bin da auch etwas unsicher.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (18. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das kann man ruhig schreiben, aber wenn ich hier jede klitzekleine Musikrichtung aufzählen würde, würden die Fragen für die Umfrage denke ich nicht reichen. Ich denke doch, dass das Wichtigste dort genannt ist.
> 
> Und tatsächlich scheint sich Metal und Rock heraus zu arbeiten. Gefolgt von Techno, was aber um Einiges weiter hinten liegt. Find ich schon seltsam.



Nunja betrachtet man denn Kampf um Ehre-Aspekt in Wow lässt es sich vielleicht erklären, da viele Lieder im Bereich Metal solche Hintergründe und Thematiken pflegen,
aber auch der Fantasy-Aspekt ist entscheidend, gibt es doch kaum andere Musikrichtungen die diesen Abdecken, im Bereich Metal fallen mir direkt einige Künstler ein
die sich darauf spezialisiert haben (Paradebeispiel Blind Guardian, aber auch Konsorten wie Amon Amarth oder Alestorm sind als Beispiele zu nennen für Fantasy/Kampf-Themen.)


----------



## Kremlin (18. Juli 2010)

Renox schrieb:


> + im Sommer auch mal bissl chilliger mit Reggea im Ohr und wenn Hip Hop,dann guten alten deutschen von Sammy,Deichkind,Fettes Brot,Blumentopf etc.



da setz ich ein dickes sign drunter.


----------



## Curumir (18. Juli 2010)

NIX geht über Disturbed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Unterandem natürlich Slipknot, Metallica, Knorkator, SoAD, Rammstein. Farin U.(etc) und n bissle David Guetta...


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (18. Juli 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> "Dieses Video enthält bla bla und ist in meinem Land nicht verfügbar"
> 
> Sorry ich habs echt versucht^^. Und so intolerant bin ich nicht, eher hab ich ja das Gegenteil erzählt, oder ?
> 
> ...



Dragonforce-Through fire and flames war das Lied im Video, ein Beispiel für sehr gute Musiker die ihre Instrumente (Vorallem ihr Gitarrist) wirklich gemeistert haben.
Eisregen-Schwarze Rose, ein gutes Beispiel für sehr gute Texte, alles Metal nur verschiedene Richtungen.

Wer denkt das Metal nur die Thematik saufen verfolgt der irrt gewaltig, und genau so hast du es eben rübergebracht, eben jede Musikgruppe an ihren Klischees aufhängen, das hat mich etwas gestört.


----------



## wildrazor09 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich bin kein Herrscher der Finsterniss, deshalb ziehe ich Pop dem Metal vor^^


----------



## BraumeisterFausti (18. Juli 2010)

Metal:
Pagan, Death, Black mit allen unterarten ^^
aber zwischendrin tut ne runde coldplay auch mal ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magmaa (19. Juli 2010)

Naja ich höre beim zocken Metal alle arten punk alle arten auser ska und ab und an auch mal jan hegenberg weil der macht echt gute laune musik und ein bg muss mann doch mit black/thrash metal oder mit richtig geilen Oi! wie troopers oder so hören damit man richtig geil abgehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die allies niedermetzeln kann


----------



## Magmaa (19. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Herrscher der Finsterniss, deshalb ziehe ich Pop dem Metal vor^^







was hat metal mit finsternis zu tun???????


----------



## Shitaro251 (19. Juli 2010)

ich höre gerne minimal zum zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (19. Juli 2010)

Magmaa schrieb:


> was hat metal mit finsternis zu tun???????



Lass es lieber bevor hier eine große Kiste Vorurteil aufgemacht wird >.<


PS: Ich verzieh mich jetzt ins warme Nachtlager, viel Spaß noch Mädels und macht mir nicht zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (19. Juli 2010)

Also da fehlt einiges oO

Ich hör:
(Roots)Reggae, Ragga, Raggamuffin, Reggaeton, Dancehall, Dub, Dubstep, Jungle/D'n'B, Minimal und Rap.

Peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (19. Juli 2010)

Beim Zocken fast nur Melodic Death Metal, Art Rock, Alternative Metal/Rock und Heavy Metal. Einfach die Beste Musik zum Zocken und Metal hat wenigstens Bezug. So Sachen wie Techno sind mir einfach zu "sinnlos", die haben oft nur die Aussage "lass es dir gut gehen und mach Party" finde ich. Außerdem mag ich einfach Drumkits, E-Gitarren und Bass-Gitarren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E: Jo D'n'B fehlt  Pendulum is super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fizzwit (19. Juli 2010)

Wieso Metal in WoW dominiert? Nun, das ist nicht so kompliziert. Zu jeder Musikrichtung gibts halt Klischees. Bei Hip Hop ists halt zumeist (ich betone NICHT immer) Gangster-Gehabe, bei Metal ists stattdessen Mittelalter/Wikingerkram, riesige Schlachten, usw. Man schaue sich dazu mal z.B. Brütal Legend an, das im Prinzip auf Metal-Klischees aufgebaut ist und siehe da: Typ metzelt mit Riesenaxt blutig Fantasygestalten nieder (Entschuldigung, wenn ich das Spiel jetzt etwas grob zusammengefasst habe). Letztendlich ist WoW nunmal in Mittelalter/Fantasyartigen Landschaften angesiedelt. Übrigens lässt sich das Phänomen auch auf anderes anwenden: Fragt einfach in einem beliebigen GTA-Forum nach Musikgeschmack. Ihr werdet fast nur von Hip-Hop hören.


----------



## Ramizini (19. Juli 2010)

Was wie ich finde sehr gut zu farm-abenden passt um das ganze ein bisschen spassiger zu gestallten:

Fun-Metal ala Excrementory:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2gcnhvgfqI


----------



## Rabaz (19. Juli 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Dragonforce-Through fire and flames war das Lied im Video, ein Beispiel für sehr gute Musiker die ihre Instrumente (Vorallem ihr Gitarrist) wirklich gemeistert haben.
> Eisregen-Schwarze Rose, ein gutes Beispiel für sehr gute Texte, alles Metal nur verschiedene Richtungen.
> 
> Wer denkt das Metal nur die Thematik saufen verfolgt der irrt gewaltig, und genau so hast du es eben rübergebracht, eben jede Musikgruppe an ihren Klischees aufhängen, das hat mich etwas gestört.



Letzteres denke ich nicht, ich bin nur gerne mal etwas Spitz. Also in meinen Äußerungen. Man muss ja hier 150% geben damit 50% ankommen, so...hmmmm...wie amerikanische Anwälte die 20.000.000 fordern um ne halbe zu bekommen.

Metal ist ne Art Rock-Musik, oder ? ^^ Und ja wenn ich jetzt so aus meinem Gedachtnis eine "best of Rock" , also die 10 Besten Stücke oder so aufschreibe, dann sind so wenigstens 7 oder 8 aus ner zeit wo es diese Begriffe gar nicht gab. Und auch keine Kleiderordnung, ALLE haben scheiße ausgesehen. Wie sind die nur zurecht gekommen ?


----------



## hordecore (19. Juli 2010)

Normal vorzugsweise Dance/Electronica. Frenchhouse wie Ed Banger, Institubes. Aber währrend dem spielen gern ingame musik.


----------



## TR4CO (19. Juli 2010)

Für mich ist Metal etwas anderes als Rock (härter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).




Ansonsten, höre ich Techno,HandsUp,Hardstyle,Hardcore,HappyHardcore,Trance,Hardtrance

oder aus der Metal-Sparte:

Melodic-Deathmetal, Deathcore (Suicide Silence), Electro-Deathcore (We Butter The Bread With Butter), oder Metalcore (Heaven Shall Burn)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sag mal: Metal+Techno=Raidmukke   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanny (19. Juli 2010)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Einfach die Beste Musik zum Zocken und Metal hat wenigstens Bezug. So Sachen wie Techno sind mir einfach zu "sinnlos"
> ........
> E: Jo D'n'B fehlt  Pendulum is super
> 
> ...


NC....

Sido ist einfach nur geil weil er sich selbst und das Image nicht zu ernst nimmt. Bushido und die Kollegen versuchen dagegen immernoch den Kids weis zu machen sie wären echte Gangster


----------



## sirspoof (19. Juli 2010)

es ist ja gut und recht, über die verschiedenen musik richtungen zu diskutieren. Aber was ich das letzte finde, ist wenn jemand wegen seinen vorlieben ge one hittet wird. geschmack ist und bleibt halt individuell. ich selber höre hip-hop / rap etc. jedoch würde mir nie in den sinn kommen, jemandem zu sagen du boon hörst metal oder tance. ist ja voll der kake sound. aber leider artet es meistens zu solchen äusserungen aus. obwohl ich hip-hopper aus leidenschaft bin, akzeptiere ich alle anderen stile. egal ob ichs mag oder nicht...

LG


----------



## koolt (19. Juli 2010)

Also wenn überhaupt irgendeine Musik bezug hat, dann ja wohl Rootsreggae 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOypr3N7SFo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Margo da Vos (19. Juli 2010)

Ja, gut - Zur Auswahl stehen zwar Heavy Metal und Metal...

Aber Metal Core, Death Grind und Death Metal, was ich bevorzugt höre, ist dann doch etwas anders :_)


----------



## blooooooody (19. Juli 2010)

warum kann man nicht für mehr Voten? 

Weil ich höhre gerne J-Rock, Visual Kei, Hard Rock, Metal und hie und da auch mal was von Chris de Burgh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naturlich alles nur auf LP's weil dort der sound klarer wirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Juli 2010)

Wer hier Schlager gevotet hat, der muss ja voellig ... sein


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Es gibt eine DSDS-Sängerin die sich mit Schlagerliedern befasst, kann doch sein das jemanden das gefällt.


----------



## Zanny (19. Juli 2010)

oh man jetzt machts doch nicht so einen Aufstand.
Ob ihr Metal Core, Death Grind, Melodic Death Metal oder Kack core hört interessiert keinen es geht doch rein um die ungefähre Richtung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Juli 2010)

Shitaro251 schrieb:


> ich höre gerne minimal zum zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ob zum zocken oder zum chillen minimal rockt.


----------



## Odin245 (19. Juli 2010)

Bei mir sind die Spitzenreiter Metal, Heavy Metal und Hard Rock. Es macht mir persönlich einfach beim raiden Nichts mehr Laune als zu den zarten Klängen von "St. Anger" (Metallica) (nur als ein Beispiel) dem Boss richtig eins auf die Mütze zu geben. 
Ich gebe aber auch zu das ich - vor allem beim questen, oder twinken, gerne mal die Playlist auf House wechsele (da es mich sowieso genug aufregt wenn mein kleiner Schurke mal wieder zu übermütig war und von 15 Mobs auf einmal zum Geistheiler geschickt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich finde es auch nicht richtig Leute wegen ihres Musikgeschmacks anzugreifen. 
Es gibt unzählige Genres, unzählige Niveaus, unzählige Interpreten - und noch mehr verschiedene Geschmäcker - wenn alle das gleiche hören würden wärs ja auch langweilig O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Juli 2010)

Also was die Leute hoeren ist das hier:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zjqJSCC4t4[/youtube]


----------



## Elyt (19. Juli 2010)

siehe sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manotis (19. Juli 2010)

Also ich hör so ziemlich alles aber hauptsächlich Metal. Zum zocken ist das für mich das beste! Gerade im PvP ist es genial, darauf kannste richtig gut Hordler mezzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (19. Juli 2010)

Rock, Metal, von dem vergleichsweise langweiligen und ruhigen Sachen wie Metallica bis hin in die tiefsten Tiefen der Musik (Dark Funeral [nein, ich bin keine Satanist], The Dying Fetus, Gorgoroth etc.).


Achso, wer sich über meinen Profilnamen wundert, ich hatte mal ne Hopperphase über die ich aber glückleicherweise inzwischen weg bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qjt0DUUA56I[/youtube]


----------



## Zanny (19. Juli 2010)

hahahahah 1a Danke <3
Ich will auch so ein Viech


----------



## M.A.U.L. (19. Juli 2010)

Freaking schrieb:


> \m/ (>,<) \m/



Ich kann da nur zustimmen. 
Death / Blackmetal (Ne ich bin auch kein Satanist...nagut is gelogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich ess keine Kinder oder sowas. ) Und auch Heavy und Powermetal.
Und einiges anderes wie Hardrock (Ac/Dc) usw.


----------



## NewBoy (19. Juli 2010)

also auf jeden fall Hip Hop und R´n´B besseres gibts nicht zum zocken Pve levln

aber im gegenteil dazu bevorzuge ich im Hardcore PVP Arena  so richtige Schrei Musik weiß nicht ob das Metal ist  aber das kommt echt gut


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (19. Juli 2010)

die beste raidmucke ist immernoch Rammstein,das kommt einfach geil und vorallem wen man dan icc 10erhm mit mer kompleten metal grp macht und das dan einfach im ts laufenlassen kann.

ein weg!
      ein ziel!
           ein kolektiv!
                 RAMMSTEIN!


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2010)

War klar, obwohl ich das Ergebniss klarer erwartet hatte.


----------



## Crush351 (19. Juli 2010)

AC/DC ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (19. Juli 2010)

M.A.U.L. schrieb:


> Ich kann da nur zustimmen.
> Death / Blackmetal (Ne ich bin auch kein Satanist...nagut is gelogen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das musste mir erklären was metal mit Satanissmus zu tun hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 70er sind schon ewigs vorbei ^^'


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Juli 2010)

Wie kann man sich nur über Musik streiten? Völlig unverständlich...


----------



## Nerolon (19. Juli 2010)

ich höre rock hiophop, rap und DEATH METAL!!! 







Grund wieso ich death metal höre : ich finde es männlicher als hiphop und den anderen pussy scheiß wie elektro und so, aber da ich oft auf partys bin und man da nicht drumrum kommt hör ich es auch außerdem törnt die weiber AMON AMARTH ergentwie ab wieso versteh ich aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelzul_destro (19. Juli 2010)

Hauptsächlich Blokkmonsta und Kaisa.
Wobei ich generell Hinrtot Records geil finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (19. Juli 2010)

ich höre immer etwas anderes beim zocken, kommt drauf an was ich gerade erledige:
pvp= eher etwas schnelles hartes (metal etc.)

pve questen= (ruhigen rock/pop)

pve instanzen= total instanz/laune abhängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sonst zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tezja (19. Juli 2010)

i like that...


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (19. Juli 2010)

einen spruch bezüglich musik wolte ich noch loswerden:klatscht die hopper an die wand,deutschland ist ein metaller land!
man kan doch schon einen guten abstand von metal hier sehen mit 20% der stimmen(heavy metal und metal zusammengerechnet) und da kan dan auch noch sograde rock mithalten,daran siet man mal wie sehr doch diese musiek in deutschland verbreitet ist und das zeigt deutschland ja auch in unzähliegen metal festivals wie z.b. WACKEN oder summerbreez dort wird nur metal und rock gespielt und nicht wie auf rip und rar (rock am ring/park)dort wird ja heutzutage alles gespielt von jan schlagmichtot delay bishin zu rammstein,das finde ich sehr schade,wen ich dan dochmal an den anfang von rar denke,damals war es auch ein reines metal festival der alte name ist mir grade entfallen


----------



## EisblockError (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hab alles angekreuzt


----------



## Selidia (19. Juli 2010)

Butze666 schrieb:


> da fehlt Streetcore, Hardcore, Oi!Punk, Ska




omg... man kann die liste endlos weiterführen... das ist schon klar


----------



## Interminator (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ne menge angekreuzt wobei mir da noch D'n'B fehlt^^

btw. Pendulum FTW! ^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (19. Juli 2010)

Ich würde ja jetzt zu gerne minderwertige Musikgeschmäcker in Grund und Boden flamen, aber ich lasse es
Ich höre Hardcore, sKa, Indie...


----------



## colll (19. Juli 2010)

bei mir isses eig so gut wie alles hip&hop manchmal techno aber meistens punk rocj metal und unterarten und im sommer auch viel ska 

und noch dazu liebe diese leute die andere leute meinung net aktzeptieren : D aber die dann was gegen rasisten ( keine ahnung wie mans richtigschreibt ) haben die ja das gleiche haben nur halt gegen rassen und reliogonen sie hörens. du musstest nicht hören also ich mag gangsterrap jetz auch net wirklich nur so gut wie alle meine freunde hören es sie hörens ich muss es net hören fertig also last die leute so leben wie sie möchten zu meiner theroi is das net sogar nen grund gesetz das jeder so leben darf wie er will solange er die freiheit anderer net einschrenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so genug gelabert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: bin 15 und denke so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja net das alle leute wieder denken die jugend von heute blablabla


----------



## Interminator (19. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich würde ja jetzt zu gerne minderwertige Musikgeschmäcker in Grund und Boden flamen, aber ich lasse es
> Ich höre Hardcore, sKa, Indie...



wieso würdest du gerne leute wegen ihrer Musikgeschmäker flamen? Ich meine man kann einen ja auch flamen weil er keine pizza mag und ich werd geflamet weil ich keinen sauerkraut mag.. ^^ es sind eben geschmäcker und die sind verschieden.. wobei ich diese atzen musik auch echt grauenvoll finde^^


----------



## colll (19. Juli 2010)

bei mir isses eig so gut wie alles hip&hop manchmal techno aber meistens punk rock metal und unterarten und im sommer auch viel ska 

und noch dazu liebe diese leute die andere leute meinung net aktzeptieren : D aber die dann was gegen rasisten ( keine ahnung wie mans richtigschreibt ) haben die ja das gleiche haben nur halt gegen rassen und reliogonen sie hörens. du musstest nicht hören also ich mag gangsterrap jetz auch net wirklich nur so gut wie alle meine freunde hören es sie hörens ich muss es net hören fertig also last die leute so leben wie sie möchten zu meiner theroi is das net sogar nen grund gesetz das jeder so leben darf wie er will solange er die freiheit anderer net einschrenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nein ich bin net für rasisten net das das als flame kommt nur im gedanken ists das gleiche nur mit anderen sachen also lebt euer leben und ignoriert leute die es net aktzeptieren 


so genug gelabert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: bin 15 und denke so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja net das alle leute wieder denken die jugend von heute blablabla 

mein browser hats noch ma geporstet ehm löscht ihr bitte das 1 von beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (19. Juli 2010)

Ska fehlt da echt^^


----------



## Masterlord (19. Juli 2010)

Also ich höre im Raid mehr so Trancebase.fm und Technobase.fm und wenn ich PvP mache höre ich mehr so Rock lieder. 
Ka warum ich Rock lieber im PvP höre und Mehr so richtung Trance nur in Raids,ich glaube aber es liegt an den PvP videos die ich so gerne sehe und gesehen habe da das irgenwie manchmal so mit dem Crit und der Melo gut geschnitten ist und manachmal passiert mir auchg sowas und ich find das halt richtig geil sowas.^^
Und was mir aufkeinen fall ins Haus kommt is Hip Hop,Rap und R&B bahhhh so ein dreck sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich akzeptier das das manche sowas poruzieren oder hören aber ich kann die Musik nicht ab.

Und ja meine Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt und ihr dürft sie gerne behalten.

P.S.: Ja ich weiß in meinem beitrag ist eine Schleichwerbung zu ...base.fm drin!


----------



## Dragonfire64 (19. Juli 2010)

Hi du, ja Metal wird deshalb vorne sein, weil es sehr viele Unterarten gibt und du hast eine vergessen, sogar eine der bekanntesten Metal Arten und zwar ist das "Melodic Metal" was z.B. Paradise Lost, Farmer Boys, Crematory oder auch andere Bands produzieren  (und mein lieblingsmetal-genre, hab deshalb einfach nur für metal abgestimmt)   (:

LG

Drago     \m/  ò.ó   \m/


----------



## Vicell (19. Juli 2010)

Techno, Handsup, Electro, die Richtung halt, bockt einfach bem zocken, macht Laune.

Kann nich verstehen wie manche Leute freiwillig ihre Ohren mit Schreien vergewaltigen :X


Edit: Ska auch noch <3
Bitte hinzufügen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preator (19. Juli 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> ob zum zocken oder zum chillen minimal rockt.



na da passt aber auch sowas 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYcVHHV70lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Marccram (19. Juli 2010)

Kelzul_destro schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Blokkmonsta und Kaisa.
> Wobei ich generell Hinrtot Records geil finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dachte schon damit wäre ich hier allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vokalmatador (19. Juli 2010)

SIDO !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


king of alles wer sonst ^^


----------



## progressivrockaa (19. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7bfLU8CIIyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jayla (19. Juli 2010)

Nightwish, Evanescene, Blackmoores Night, Deep Purple, Queen...sowas halt.

Way to Mandalay kommt sehr geil, wenn du vom Friedhof nach nem Wipe...*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Hip-Hop-Fraktion kann man www.stophiphop.de nur wärmstens ans Herz legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aganihm (19. Juli 2010)

hm....ich höre TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sogar die ingame Musik geht mir aufn Keks


----------



## Doner (19. Juli 2010)

Neue deutsche Härte!

Asp, Eisbrecher,... ftw!


----------



## Schlamm (19. Juli 2010)

Es überwiegen hier ja Rock, Metal etc. Das ist jedoch nicht der Durschnittsgeschmack der deutschen Gesellschaft.

Doch woran liegt das das?


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

Mir felht da Gothic, das hör ich ganz gern. sons Folk MEtal, Heavy Metal und ab und an auch Pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (19. Juli 2010)

pop, rock, rnb, techno, unterarten von techno höre ich ... schlager, rap, metal, metalarten, hiphop und die unterarten davon höre ich nicht ...


----------



## Frauenversteher (19. Juli 2010)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Techno und Hardstyle. Metal?? Sowas hörn nur Affen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann haben jetzt schon 199 Affen für Metal gestimmt!!! Und diejenigen die für Rock gestimmt haben, hören bestimmt auch Metal. Dann wären wir schon bei knapp
400 Affen die Metal hören.

Metal, was sonst?!!!


Amberian Dawn


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juli 2010)

Frauenversteher schrieb:


> Dann haben jetzt schon 199 Affen für Metal gestimmt!!! Und diejenigen die für Rock gestimmt haben, hören bestimmt auch Metal. Dann wären wir schon bei knapp
> 400 Affen die Metal hören.
> 
> Metal, was sonst?!!!


Nunja, es gibt zig Metalunterarten...wer metal als schlecht bezeichnet, der hat zu 99,9 Prozent nur max. 3 Arten gehört...




In dem Fall wäre ich der Oberaffe...Metal ist einfach epic und Techno und co. rufen bei mir Brechreize hervor.


----------



## bexxter83 (19. Juli 2010)

Kinders, nicht streiten^^
Also, ich höre hauptsächlich Metal und Rock, davon fast alles querbeet. Ansonsten aber auch mal Rockabilly, Rock ´n Roll und so Zeug. Zur Zeit höre ich auch Tarantino-Filmsoundtracks total gerne.
Im Raid is Musik hören bei mir leider ungünstig, da ich so was ähnliches wie unsere Raidleiterin bin und aufpassen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich mir Rammstein zum Raiden auch gut vorstellen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freyen (19. Juli 2010)

Metal
Rock
Soundtracks (speziell Immediate Musix, X-Ray Dog, etc.)
Pop
Klassik (Handel-Halvorsen Passacaglia ftw!)


----------



## klosterbruder (19. Juli 2010)

es ist traditionell so, dass sich die klientel von rollenspielen (pen&paper) und metal (in all seinen abarten), wirklich stark überschneiden. gleichzeitig war das früher auch generell mit computerspielen und metal der fall (ich erinnere mich da an quake3- oder half-lifed-events), aber letzteres ist mit der änderung im musikgeschmack der heutigen jugend verschwunden.  die these deines freundes war also richtig, als sich die wow-klientel noch hauptsächlich aus rollenspielern und fantasy-freaks rekruktierte, nun da wow eher ein mainstream-produkt geworden ist, mag' der anteil an metal-hörern vielleicht noch leicht überproportional erhöht sein, aber das ist dann auch schon alles.


----------



## Lari (19. Juli 2010)

Fast alles würde ich mal sagen.
Von Hardstyle/Dancecore über Seeed/Peter Fox/DubFX bis hin zu Soilwork/Paradise Lost.
Wenns gefällt, dann gefällts eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was garnicht geht ist Gangsta HipHop oder Brüllaffen Metal.


----------



## Kiligen (19. Juli 2010)

Ich dürfte hier wohl alleine mit der Meinung und dem Geschmack stehen, doch ich höre Klassische Musik (preferiert Orgelstücke bzw Klavier), Rock ( eigentlich nur Rammstein , weiß auch nicht, warum nichts andere, aber finde Sie sehr poetisch), Jazz (The Seatbelts (keine Ahnung aber nach "Tank" wollte ich einfach alle Alben bekommen und viele sind richtige hinhörer) und zu guter letzt OSTs , hier bei jedoch nur 2 Unterarten einmal ums Warcraft´-Universum und das zweite Mal nur Musik von Nobou Uematsu (FF Stücke). <----- Denk ich meine der Kerl spürt Musik´und weiß wie man Atmosspähren  aufpusht mit Musik.....

Vielleicht finden sich ja noch Sympatisanten meienr Musikrichtung!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (19. Juli 2010)

cell81469 schrieb:


> bei mir isses einiges^^ Hands Up, Trance, Hardtrance, Dance, Hardstyle, Hardcore, Speedcore, Happy Hardcore, Regae und Thrash Metal
> 
> 
> Naaaa wer bietet mehr


/sign ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serephit (19. Juli 2010)

Aktuell läuft bei mir permanent David Garrett hoch und runter. Der Typ ist einfach der Hammer und "Kollege" aus Aachen :-)
Sonst steh ich noch total auf die Musik von Shakira (Konzert Köln Dezember btw :-)
Ansonsten stehe ich auf Rock und Röcke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (19. Juli 2010)

Butze666 schrieb:


> da fehlt Streetcore, Hardcore, Oi!Punk, Ska



Du saxt es!
Außerdem natürlich Sachen wie Rocka- und Psychobilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cheers & Oi!


----------



## Shaila (19. Juli 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> warum kann man nicht für mehr Voten?
> 
> Weil ich höhre gerne J-Rock, Visual Kei, Hard Rock, Metal und hie und da auch mal was von Chris de Burgh
> 
> ...



Oh man, ihr macht zum Teil einen Aufstand. Wisst ihr wieviele Unterarten alleine (!) Metal hat ? Wenn ich dazu noch die kompletten Unterarten zu Techno aufzähle bin ich ja schon bei an die 100. Merkt ihr was ?


----------



## SarahBailey (19. Juli 2010)

Mittelalterzeugs a la Schandmaul, Die Streuner, etc. fehlt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hör ich gern zum farmen, weil man da so schön mitsingen kann. *g* Ansonsten meistens Metal, Rock und wenn die Laune passt auch EBM, Industrial, Hardstyle und so... Beim Raiden hör ich keine Musik, sonst hör ich die Leute im TS net mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (19. Juli 2010)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Techno und Hardstyle. Metal?? Sowas hörn nur Affen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh, weil Techno ja um Längen besser ist? Und Hardstyle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[x]Rock und alle Arten von Metal


----------



## Technocrat (19. Juli 2010)

Witzig ist, das die drei Richtungen Rock/Metal/Heavy Metal auch hier die "meistverkauften" sind - will sagen, das die Musikindustrie weiltweit davon mehr absetzt als von allen anderen Richtungen zusammen.


----------



## Shaila (19. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Witzig ist, das die drei Richtungen Rock/Metal/Heavy Metal auch hier die "meistverkauften" sind - will sagen, das die Musikindustrie weiltweit davon mehr absetzt als von allen anderen Richtungen zusammen.



Früher habe ich auch mal Rock gehört, doch dann wurde ich vom Holy Techno bekehrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde auf Rock kann man gar nicht so richtig abgehen oder tanzen. Das ist bei Techno anders, wie ich finde. Ich meine, was tanzt man denn zu Rock oder gar Metal ? Also das ist für mich einer der Hauptgründe, warum mir Techno lieber ist. Die Menge an Liedern spielt denke ich hier keine Rolle.


----------



## Raz0rblador (19. Juli 2010)

Ich höre sehr gerne Metal(Volkmetal <3)   und auch mal die ingame Musik. Außerdem hör ich mir auch gerne Soundtracks von anderen Spielen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie von Mass Effect^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Früher habe ich auch mal Rock gehört, doch dann wurde ich vom Holy Techno bekehrt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, Jumpstyle... wer es mag... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hxc (19. Juli 2010)

Kollegah.... mehr sag ich dazu nicht ^^


----------



## Skald (19. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nunja, es gibt zig Metalunterarten...wer metal als schlecht bezeichnet, der hat zu 99,9 Prozent nur max. 3 Arten gehört...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



richtig und die 3 unterarten die derjenige gehört hat fallenbestimmt  unter die core kategorie bestimmt btw Dismember sind gut;>


----------



## koolt (19. Juli 2010)

Mann, keine anderen Dreadheads hier?


----------



## Ultimo01 (19. Juli 2010)

Rock + Metal <3


----------



## SilentJay (19. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> oh man jetzt machts doch nicht so einen Aufstand.
> Ob ihr Metal Core, Death Grind, Melodic Death Metal oder Kack core hört interessiert keinen es geht doch rein um die ungefähre Richtung.



Darf ich dich mal aufklären? XD

so schlimm das gegenseitige Hassgehabe zwischen Metal und HipHop ist, es ist nichts gegen die verhärteten Fronten zwischen diversen Metal-Genres.
Black Metal= hasst alles andere(incl sich selber)
OldSchool Death Metal= erkennt maximal HardcorePunk noch als zulässige Musikrichtung an
Death/Thrash/Prog-Metal= sag noch einmal "Nu" und s gibt was auf den Bart
etc.


Ich höre Thrash-Metal, Death-Metal, ausgewählte Melodic-Death Sachen, Prog.-Metal, Metalcore, ne Prise Deathcore und Buckethead




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aFoKzI9WPUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist bei Techno anders, wie ich finde. Ich meine, was tanzt man denn zu Rock oder gar Metal ? Also das ist für mich einer der Hauptgründe, warum mir Techno lieber ist.



Zu Rock weiß ich nichts genaues, aber bei Metal wird gemosht etc.
Da springen sich einfach alle Gegenseitig an, es bilden sich Kreise und jeder bekommt blaue Flecken.
Alternativ gibts noch das Headbangen, was zu Nackenschmerzen führt.
Merke: Metal führt zu Schmerzen ist aber verdammt geil.


----------



## SilentJay (19. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alternativ gibts noch das Headbangen, was zu Nackenschmerzen führt.



mit 14 vielleicht *lacht*

ich sag nur mehr Training, ich bekomm seit 15 jahren keine Schmerzen mehr vom moshen...evtl n bisschen Muskelkater nach nem langen Winter.
*helicopter* \m/0.0\m/


----------



## Snagard (19. Juli 2010)

Also mir fehlt hier 
Electro EBM Industrial


----------



## MagicMastr (19. Juli 2010)

Hard Rock und Classic heavy Metal ftw.. 

an die heutigen band wird sich in 10 jahren keiner mehr erinnern, aber bands wie ad/dc, metallica, iron maiden... bleiben erhalten

ps: es geht um musik, da hat techno und son conputergenerierter mist glaub ich net viel zu suchen... =P

pps: up the irons!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juli 2010)

MagicMastr schrieb:


> ps: es geht um musik, da hat techno und son conputergenerierter mist glaub ich net viel zu suchen... =P
> 
> pps: up the irons!



Für mich ist das ganze elektronische Zeug auch keine Musik (will keinem zu nahe treten, ist Ansichtssache).


Für mich ist Musik einfach ein Gesang und Instrumente. Und wenn dann eben nur so synthetisch hergestelltes Zeug kommt, dann ist es nach meinem Wertesystem keine Musik.


----------



## SilentJay (19. Juli 2010)

MagicMastr schrieb:


> Hard Rock und Classic heavy Metal ftw..
> 
> an die heutigen band wird sich in 10 jahren keiner mehr erinnern, aber bands wie ad/dc, metallica, iron maiden... bleiben erhalten



Einspruch!
Schliesse nicht von deiner persönlichen Wahrnehmung auf die Realität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich halt einfach mal Children of Bodom, Amon Amarth, Danko Jones und As I Lay Dying dagegen.
4 Bands mit relativ junger Bandhistorie aber ungeachtet des persönlichen Geschmacks definitiv 4 Bands, die einen bleibenden Eindruck in der musikalischen Metal/Rock-Landschaft hinterlassen werden oder bereits haben.


----------



## MagicMastr (19. Juli 2010)

ja klar gibts auch ausnahmen, das is klar, aber du weißt was ich meine...

ich hör ja auch gern mal was von neuen band, disturbed zb.
aber ich glaub nicht das die wirklich soo großen einfluss haben, wie andere damals hatten


----------



## charly-sue (19. Juli 2010)

also ich höhr hauptsächlich wenn ich wow zock DnB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weils mich einfach fasziniert und man kann verdammt gut die anderen ignorieren welche im ts quaseln wenn man der musik lauscht..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und ab und an kommt auch noch bissel old school hiphop.
selten metal oder änliches.

NIE house - kann man nur zum shaken höhrn XD oder wenn man dicht is x-D


----------



## SilentJay (19. Juli 2010)

MagicMastr schrieb:


> ja klar gibts auch ausnahmen, das is klar, aber du weißt was ich meine...
> 
> ich hör ja auch gern mal was von neuen band, disturbed zb.
> aber ich glaub nicht das die wirklich soo großen einfluss haben, wie andere damals hatten



Finde ich ist schwer zu beurteilen, was die Paralellen der Plattenverkäufe angeht( Werdegang der jeweiligen Bands etc.) glaube ich das die "jungen Bands" in frühen Stadien bereits mehr verkaufen, als damals die "Alten Hasen".
Verwendung als Filmmusik: ich behaupte mal, da tut sich nicht sooo viel, aber wärend damals prägnante Textzeilen in die Filme eingebunden wurden, werden heute eher Dis/Harmonien an bestimmten Stellen eingesetzt(z.B. Actionszenen).

Alles in allem würde ich sagen...schauen wir mal in 20-30 jahren darauf zurück und Vergleichen dann nochmal.

Mozart,Bach,Vivaldi,Beatles,The Doors,Buddy Holly,Elvis,Jonny Cash,Black Sabbath,AC/DC...solche Persönlichkeiten sind eh selten.


----------



## Headhunter94 (19. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> NC....
> 
> Sido ist einfach nur geil weil er sich selbst und das Image nicht zu ernst nimmt. Bushido und die Kollegen versuchen dagegen immernoch den Kids weis zu machen sie wären echte Gangster



Ich sag mal nc zu dir, weil ich auf Techno angesprochen habe und kein einziges Wort in Richtung Rap/Hip Hop vergeudet habe. Ich sag nix dagegen, dass Rapper es jetz auch mal gelernt haben sinnvolere Themen zu bearbeiten aber im großen und ganzen Gefällt mir der mit dieser Musik verbundene "Lifestyle" nicht den die Leute auf dich projezieren wenn du sowas hörst. Da habe ich lieber den "Metal-Lifestyle" und bin bei der Minderheit. Also merk dir Lesen hilft.


----------



## retschi (19. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mich mit einem Kumpel über Musik unterhalten. Irgendwann im Verlauf dieses Gesprächs, hat er behauptet, dass der Gro?teil der Spielerschaft Metal hört (Blah Unterarten etc.). Jetzt denke ich schon eine gewisse Zeit nach, ob das so ist und wenn ja, warum gerade Metal ? Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne mal eine Umfrage erstellen. Bei der Suchfunktion kamen an die 50 Seiten raus und die wollte ich jetzt nicht alle durchsehen. Das Ergebnis wird zwar nicht repräsentativ sein, aber vielleicht einen kleinen Einblick in die Geschmäcker der WoW Spieler geben!
> 
> Kann sein, das ssich manche Antworten sehr ähneln, ich bin kein Experte und deswegen gebe ich möglichst viel zur Auswahl.






kann es sein das du reggae vergessen hast? 0.o
das wichtigste dass es gibt xD


----------



## SilentJay (19. Juli 2010)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Da habe ich lieber den "Metal-Lifestyle" und bin bei der Minderheit.



Minderheit...soso...ich will ja nicht meckern, aber evtl. solltest du dich mit dem Begriff Minderheit und was ihn ausmacht noch einmal auseinander setzen^^
Unter dem Oberbegriff Rock/Metal wird immerhin ein Großteil der Produkte in der Musikindustrie vertrieben. Nur weil MTV mit "Rock-Clips" weniger Publikum findet ist das noch lange nicht repräsentativ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich mal wieder aufm Wacken stehe fühl ich mich auch nicht mehr als Minderheit oder absolut individuell XD


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2010)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Ich dürfte hier wohl alleine mit der Meinung und dem Geschmack stehen, doch ich höre Klassische Musik (preferiert Orgelstücke bzw Klavier), Jazz (The Seatbelts (keine Ahnung aber nach "Tank" wollte ich einfach alle Alben bekommen und viele sind richtige hinhörer)
> Vielleicht finden sich ja noch Sympatisanten meienr Musikrichtung!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hör ich auch sehr gerne, Soundtracks zwar nicht so (kenn keine/kein Interesse), aber Orgelmusik gehört zum höchsten, genau wie schöne Klavierstücke und guter Jazz (Miles Davis <3)

Ansonsten habe ich alles bis auf Schlager angekreuzt...weil ich alles hier höre und noch sehr viel mehr. Ich beschränke mich bei Musik nicht auf Genres, und in den Genres nicht auf Richtungen. Meine Wurzeln liegen klar im Metal und Punk (wie wohl die von allen Nerds, das ist ganz normal). Ich kann ehrlich gesagt nichts auf der Welt weniger leiden als verfahrene, einseitige Szene-Sichtweisen à la "Schmeißt die Hopper and die Wand" etc. oder "elektronische Musik ist keine Musik". Zum ersten kann ich nur sagen: Geschmack kann man sich nicht aussuchen, wenn man eine bestimmte Musikrichtung mag, dann mag man sie eben. Ich wurde früher, als ich mit "Alternativen" rumgehangen hab, die natürlich auch NUR alternative Musik gehört haben, schief angeschaut wenn ich mainstreammäßigen Kapitalistenrap von Eminem gehört habe. Ich hab sie angeschaut wie ein Pferd, weil das ganz normal für mich war O.o. Und zum zweiten ist nur zu sagen: Bitte was? Euch will ich mal an Turntables und Mischpult sehen. Dann zeigt mal, dass man, OHNE ein wahnsinnig guter Musiker mit exzellentem Taktgefühl und kompositorischem Talent einen guten Track hinbekommt. GL&HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einem guten DJ bringe ich deutlich mehr Respekt entgegen als irgendner Flachpfeife in ner mittelmäßigen Metalband, die "trve" damit rumpost, dass sie auf ihrem Bass ein paar Griffe hinbekommt...da erfordert DJing doch noch eine Ecke mehr Geschick.

Naja, bleibt ruhig bei eurem verfahrenen, lachhaften Schubladendenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
Was ich derzeit hauptsächlich höre ist Dubstep...grandiose Mucke, wenn auch nicht für jeden was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jagbird (19. Juli 2010)

Grindcore, ThrashMetal, Blackmetal, Deathmetal, coremetal, mathmetal, SkandinavianMetal, Hardrock, Bluesrock, Acidrock, Blues, Jazz, HeavyMetal, Punk, Grunge, Alternative, Stoner Rock, Funk, Folkrock/Blues, ProgRock, Reaggae, Rockabilly, Psychobilly, Horrorbilly, Classic Rock,Soul / R n B (aber den Ursprünglichen nicht den seltsamen Kram von heute), einige Hip hop Sachen aber eher die Oldskool sachen. 
Also im Prinzip Rock und Metal


Das liegt zum einin daren das ich selber Musiker und Liebhaber bin zum anderen kommt es auch auf meine Stimmung drauf an.

Ansich höre ich fast alles, solange es mit Seele gemacht wurde.
Bei Musik sollte es keine Grenzen geben, da es alles miteinander verwoben ist.


----------



## Zanny (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hör kein Rock oder Metal, aber ich kenne Iron Maiden, Metallica oder Deep Purple. 
Amon Amarth, Danko Jones und As I Lay Dying hör ich allerdings zum ersten Mal.



Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal nc zu dir, weil ich auf Techno angesprochen habe und kein einziges Wort in Richtung Rap/Hip Hop vergeudet habe. Ich sag nix dagegen, dass Rapper es jetz auch mal gelernt haben sinnvolere Themen zu bearbeiten aber im großen und ganzen Gefällt mir der mit dieser Musik verbundene "Lifestyle" nicht den die Leute auf dich projezieren wenn du sowas hörst. Da habe ich lieber den "Metal-Lifestyle" und bin bei der Minderheit. Also merk dir Lesen hilft.


Also merk dir Lesen hilft.
Die Frage ist wer sich das zu Herzen nehmen sollte, da du meine Quote wie man ja sieht überhaupt nicht verstanden hast. 
Du laberst das du nur sinnvolle Musik mit einem Bezug hören willst und im nächsten Atemzug erwähnst du D'n'B.......


----------



## sav1or (19. Juli 2010)

Hardcore, Hardstyle, Metal, DeathMetal, BlackMetal & Rap Hip-Hop und RnB und dann noch Ingame Musik Klassische Musik wie HDR Musik einfach nur Gänsehaut musik aber im Endeffekt muss es Knallen beim PvP ist Metal am besten aber beim PvE muss Hardcore sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMastr (19. Juli 2010)

sieht bissl danach aus, als könne man die gesellschaft in 3 teile teilen (ganz grob natürlich)

1. Rock und Metal

2. Hip-Hop

3. Elektro/techno

vllt solle man die umfrage mit diesen 3 punkten, bzw max 2-3 weiteren nochmal machen, dann kommt ein klareres ergebniss heraus =/


----------



## Jagbird (19. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Einem guten DJ bringe ich deutlich mehr Respekt entgegen als irgendner Flachpfeife in ner mittelmäßigen Metalband, die "trve" damit rumpost, dass sie auf ihrem Bass ein paar Griffe hinbekommt...da erfordert DJing doch noch eine Ecke mehr Geschick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Also das kann ich nicht einfach so stehen lassen. Bestimmt gehört zum DJing ne Menge dazu aber du kannst es nicht einfach abwerten ein Bass in einer Metalband zu spielen. Erstmal selber versuchen ""ein paar griffe hinzubekommen"
Um ein Instrumnet zu spielen braucht man etwas mehr als das. auch oder gerade in einer MetalBand, man muss ja auch nicht immer ein "Grifbrettwichser" sein es reicht auch mal sich ein bischen zurück nehmen zu können.


----------



## Caunirauka (19. Juli 2010)

rock und metal habn gleichviel stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab für rock gestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMastr (19. Juli 2010)

fass ich auch nich schlecht finde, sind mischungen aus verschiedenen genres, zb. linkin park (füher mal)haben ne richtig schöne kombi aus rock und rap gemacht.

gib auch viele andere sachen, man soll sich ja nie ganz aud eine sache beschränken, then in the end it doesnt even metter =P


----------



## Zodttd (19. Juli 2010)

Punk und Screamo!


----------



## cabul (19. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wer hier Schlager gevotet hat, der muss ja voellig ... sein




Weil ??


----------



## Shaila (19. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Für mich ist das ganze elektronische Zeug auch keine Musik (will keinem zu nahe treten, ist Ansichtssache).
> 
> 
> Für mich ist Musik einfach ein Gesang und Instrumente. Und wenn dann eben nur so synthetisch hergestelltes Zeug kommt, dann ist es nach meinem Wertesystem keine Musik.



Ebenso könnte ich behaupten, dass rumgröhlen kein Gesang sondern Lärmbelästigung ist. Wenn du verstehst was ich meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tze, synthetisch hergestelltes Zeug, ich lach mir nen Ast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfboy1995 (19. Juli 2010)

Kindermusik fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cman (19. Juli 2010)

MagicMastr schrieb:


> an die heutigen band wird sich in 10 jahren keiner mehr erinnern, aber bands wie ad/dc, metallica, iron maiden... bleiben erhalten
> 
> pps: up the irons!



naja fast deiner meinung nur gibt es auch heute gute bands die auch in 10 jahren noch da sein werden oder die seid nen paar jahren erfolg haben Disturbed zb 

mfg cman


----------



## Wiikend (19. Juli 2010)

Rock und Alternativ Metal (SoaD ftw <3)


----------



## The Real Diablo (19. Juli 2010)

Ich höre überwiegend Metal + deren Unterarten: Korn, Slipknot, Metallica, Soulfly, Sepultura, Slayer (die Liste kann ich ewig weiterführen),  sowie alte Klassiker wie Motörhead, AC/DC, Judas Priest, Black Sabbath.

Zu Rock: Pink Floyd, Deep Purple, Jimmy Hendrix  <-- einfach nur geil

Zu Country: The one and only Johnny Cash

Zu Blues (was hier fehlt): ZZ Top <-- Oh Yeah

Zu Anderem: Buckethead (kA unter was man den einordnen kann, aber der typ is einfach ein Genie), Black Light Burns, The Bloodhound Gang (die sind einfach witzig xD)

Unter anderem höre ich auch gerne Soundtracks: Filmographie von Quentin Tarantino (der Mann weiss was gut ist) und Der Herr Der Ringe (je nach Gemütszustand)




Soviel dazu,

Mfg,

~TRD~


----------



## WeRkO (19. Juli 2010)

Hab Mal Rock und Metal angekreuzt. Allerdings höre ich hauptsächlich Folk Rock / Metal (yeah, da ist er wieder, der schmale Grad zwischen Folk Rock und Folk Metal >.<).


----------



## MagicMastr (19. Juli 2010)

cman schrieb:


> naja fast deiner meinung nur gibt es auch heute gute bands die auch in 10 jahren noch da sein werden oder die seid nen paar jahren erfolg haben Disturbed zb
> 
> mfg cman



das mit den neuen band hab ich in nem neuen beitrag nochmal ergänzt, ich glaub auch das ein paar band schon noch bekannt sein werden,

aber sie werden net so viel einfluss auf die musik geschichte haben wie die "alt eingesessenen"

disturbed ist dafür ein sehr gutes beispiel =P


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Für mich ist das ganze elektronische Zeug auch keine Musik (will keinem zu nahe treten, ist Ansichtssache).
> Für mich ist Musik einfach ein Gesang und Instrumente. Und wenn dann eben nur so synthetisch hergestelltes Zeug kommt, dann ist es nach meinem Wertesystem keine Musik.


Für mich sind Leute die ins Mikro schreien auch keine Musik.


----------



## cman (19. Juli 2010)

MagicMastr schrieb:


> aber sie werden net so viel einfluss auf die musik geschichte haben wie die "alt eingesessenen"



ja gut das ist natürlich wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur mal abwarten vllt kommt nochmal was kongeniales wie damals bei nirvana aus der ecke (was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glaube)

aber back to topic ich höre beim raiden eben disturbed,nirvana , slipknot, metallica u.s.w die liste würde sonst zu lang werden


----------



## Zanny (19. Juli 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Für mich sind Leute die ins Mikro schreien auch keine Musik.


This
und wenn dann noch eine Meute langhaariger sich gegenseitig anspringt bis ihnen alles wehtut fragt man sich halt schon ob man wieder in der Steinzeit ist


----------



## j4ckass (19. Juli 2010)

Bissl exotischer: Drum and Bass, Dubstep/Drumstep, .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyDevl (19. Juli 2010)

Fein zu lesen,wie sich die Leute über Geschmack streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das geht einfach nicht.Jeder wächst anders auf,sein Umfeld,die Eltern,das Fernsehprogramm,das alles prägt einen Menschen.
Ich bin mit 10 Jahren auf meinem ersten Punk Konzert gewesen,Die Toten Hosen in der Dortmunder Westfalenhalle,1990.
Und von da an war die Rockmusik meins.
Wobei ich mittlerweile auch gerne mal Musicalsachen höre oder EBM.
Jeder Mensch ist verschieden,alles andere wär auch langweilig,oder?

Jede Musikart hat ihre berechtigung.Und wenn einem was nicht gefällt,dann hör ich es halt nicht.
Und zu den Leuten,die hier über manche Musiker her ziehen ala "Der kann doch nix,das dumme A....."
Mh,wenn er nichts könnte,dann würden sich nicht mehrere Tausend Euro auf seinem Konto befinden.
Das ist nur der Neid,das er was geschafft hat.

in diesem Sinne! Long Live RocknRoll!


----------



## Yilvanniá (19. Juli 2010)

Techno, trance oder alles was richtigen Wums in den Ohren gibt. Vorallem beim Leveln oder in den Raids is des geil da kann man richtig schön abgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich ^^ und egal wie stressig der raid is, ts kann man auch stumm machen (solang man den boss gut kennt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMastr (19. Juli 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Für mich sind Leute die ins Mikro schreien auch keine Musik.



beim metal gehts net ums geschrei ( was ich ehrlich gesagt auch net besonders mag =/) das hat auch nen komischen namen... ka wie das jezz heißt

jedenfalls wür ich das eher in die kategorie poser metal einreihen...

für leute die metal net mögen ist das schwer zu beurteilen, das kenn ich, ich mochtes am anfang auch net, da war ich eher so auf rock fixiert
und hab gedacht das metal auch nur scheiß rumgeschreie wär, aber es gibt sooo geile bands die richtige.. wie soll mans sagen "symphonien" machen,
sie sich auch richtig mühe geben das alles richtig zusammenpasst, das alle instumente und der gesang aufeinander perfekt abgestimmt sind.

nur weil man das kennt, was im bilde der gesallschaft verankert ist, heißt es nicht das es so ist.

nochmal zu dem geschrei, gibt halt noch spezielle subgenres wo des vertreten is aber.. da kann  ich net ganz so viel zu sagen..
ich steh mehr auf songs mit größerem instumental anteil, classic heavy metal halt...

wenn ich mist erzählt hab berichtigt mich bitte, immer froh wenn ich was dazulernen darf =P

*\m/*


----------



## fergun (19. Juli 2010)

Im PvP SoaD, Scars on Broadway, Slipknot und co.
Im PvE (raiden) gar nichts, nur ts.
Beim Erfolge farmen, Gold farmen mehr in die Richtung Bob Marley, Guns n Roses, Metallica


----------



## SilentJay (19. Juli 2010)

MagicMastr schrieb:


> beim metal gehts net ums geschrei ( was ich ehrlich gesagt auch net besonders mag =/) das hat auch nen komischen namen... ka wie das jezz heißt



Screaming, Growling, Pig Squeels, Inhale, Outhale etc.

...und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind...: "BREEEEEEEEEEE,BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE,BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!"
genannt: Weichkäse-Metal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Metal is halt Metal...solange man kein "Power", "True" oder "Black" davor setzt kann man damit leben.

Ich zitiere einfach mal Man-o-was-sind-sind-wir-schlecht: "If your not in true metal, you are not my friend!"

btw.: Screaming und Growling ist ne Kunst, bringt Wut und Aggression in die Songs und es soll ja tatsächlich Menschen(me) geben die stehen auf sowas.
Ich bin im realen Leben, sehr ausgeglichen, schwer reizbar und beständig freundlich (Student und Tankwart). Um sowas auszugleichen lebe ich fehlende oder besser unterdrückte Aggresionen
in der Musik aus.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juli 2010)

Hab noch ein Lied, was wohl perfekt zum (Gold-) Farmen passt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9FKoplr-c1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mr. Skellington (19. Juli 2010)

Hiho,
hab mir mal extra für diesen Thread einen buffed-account erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Was micht angeht: Mir ergang es ähnlich wie dem Threadersteller.
Früher war ich ein purer Metaler, Goth etc... 
nun hab ich vor einem halben Jahr Hardstyle entdeckt und ich komm einfach nicht mehr davon los.
Ich finde Metal und Gothic weiterhin klasse, jedoch lande ich, sobald ich am PC sitze immer bei Hardstyle (hardbase.fm)^^.

MfG, Skellington


----------



## Technocrat (19. Juli 2010)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Bissl exotischer: Drum and Bass, Dubstep/Drumstep






Das ist nicht exotischer, sondern nur Musik ohne Melodie.


----------



## The-Quila (19. Juli 2010)

#musik.club & #musik.funky zwischendrin auch ingame musik, oder musik aus anderen spielen, ebenso eignet sich manchmal filmmusik.

wobei ich, außer beim täglichen schnickschnack, wie bekannte quests, tagesquests, heros oder ähnliches eher #musik höre. wenn iche twas das erste mal mache, nehm ich mesitens die ingame musik, wegend er stimmung. bei pvp bevorzuge ich soundtracks, wie den von ut2004 oder lieder wie "rob dougan - clubbed to death" bzw "the crystal method - roll it up" oder ähnliches.


----------



## MasterFox (19. Juli 2010)

alle mögliche.

am meisten Hip-Hop, Rap, Techno, ab und zu Epic Songs ^^


----------



## ThoWeib (19. Juli 2010)

Rock, Punk, Punkrock... Hauptsache, es bringt einen in Bewegung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Sukkubus_ (19. Juli 2010)

Metal, Punk, aber vorallem metal richtiges hardcore zeug eben (Rammstein, Slipknot usw.)


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Juli 2010)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Bissl exotischer: Drum and Bass, Dubstep/Drumstep, ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hör ich auch gern aber pendulum is schon relativ mainstream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (was aber nicht schlecht sein muss)


----------



## sasch78 (19. Juli 2010)

Metal und zwar richtiges , nicht dieses MTV Nu Metal kack ala Slipknot ,Linkin Park ,sondern richtiges :

Exodus ,Slayer ,Darkthrone , alte Metallica alte Megadeth alte Anthrax, Nuclear Assault ect.

Hiphop is Musik für Baumschüler und Techno für gestörte Pillenschlucker


----------



## Jagbird (19. Juli 2010)

wurde hier schonmal Primus genannt? Sehr geile Musik, kann man aber sehr schwer einordnen ist eine Klasse für sich so wie der gesmate Mensch dahinter (Les Claypool)


----------



## Marccram (19. Juli 2010)

sasch78 schrieb:


> Hiphop is Musik für Baumschüler




Schonmal Prinz Pi,F.R. oder bestimmte Tracks von Kaisa wie z.B. Menschenfeind gehört?
Die "Baumschüler" die du erwähnst verstehen deren Texte nichtmal ansatzweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Juli 2010)

sasch78 schrieb:


> Hiphop is Musik für Baumschüler und Techno für gestörte Pillenschlucker


Und Metal für Möchtegern-Fürsten der Finsternis...achja Vorurteile sind schon was schönes


----------



## TertiumNoctis (19. Juli 2010)

Metal (hauptsächlich Trash, Viking, Black, Death, Melodic Death und Folk Metal), Electro (Industrial, Aggrotech), Rock, Medieval Rock. Also hauptsächlich alles was in Sparte Metal, Rock und Electro geht (aber kein Techno, Hardstyle etc. >-> bei der musik kann man nur noch *** ;D)


----------



## sasch78 (19. Juli 2010)

sry wollte das nicht so verallgemeinern ,ich meinte diesen Bushido ,Sido Deutsche möchtegern Amerikaner Gangsta Hip Hop


----------



## DeluxeOne (19. Juli 2010)

_Sukkubus_ schrieb:


> <br />Metal, Punk, aber vorallem metal richtiges hardcore zeug eben (Rammstein, Slipknot usw.)<br />


<br /><br /><br />


Hartes zeug Rammstein ? ^^ also ich würde da eher Arch enemy , chimaira , canibal corpse als hart ansehen ^^ aber slipknot rockt auf jeden =)



Warum metal `?? weils einfach geil dazu passt die mächte der dunkelheit zu kontrollieren sprich ich bin hexe und es passst einfach tierisch gut dazu *g*


----------



## Diomor (19. Juli 2010)

hauptsaechlich nur Deathcore, Hardcore, Nintendocore (a bit), Screamo, Folk Metal and Pagan Metal

wer was gegen sagt dem treffe ich im pit ;D


----------



## The Real Diablo (19. Juli 2010)

Jagbird schrieb:


> wurde hier schonmal Primus genannt? Sehr geile Musik, kann man aber sehr schwer einordnen ist eine Klasse für sich so wie der gesmate Mensch dahinter (Les Claypool)


Stimmt! Primus habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Die haben so ihren eigenen Stil, der aber gut rockt.


----------



## Redolan (19. Juli 2010)

Techno4ever.fm 

This! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gerome234 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich mag Heavy Metal und Thrash Metal (Am liebsten Metallica) Wieso? Weil die Texte sehr tiefsinnig sind. Nur leider glaubt jeder, dass Metal nur was für Leute mit niedrigem IQ ist ;(
Jedenfalls höre ich auch gerne System of a Down, Serj Tankian, Slayer, Black Sabbath, Motörhead(Lemmy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) . Und ich höre auch gerne Rock, bzw. Alternative Rock (Muse).


----------



## rocksor (19. Juli 2010)

Jobbl schrieb:


> Techno find ich geil beim zocken. Macht einfach gute Stimmung. Alternativ dazu hör ich auch mal Hip Hop / Rap.



Hardstyle is zum Zocken ja mal viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Nagut, letzten Endes ist alles Geschmack. Aber (bitte verurteilt mich nicht) ich find beim Techno hören sich mir die Vocals öfters mal nen bisschen zu schwul an :/. Is aber wohl auch net immer der Fall.
Naja eig. hör ich alles was mir gefällt. Größtenteils Alternative Metal, beispielsweise Soad. Lieder wie Science, Radio/Video oder Lost in Hollywood, Lonely Day oder Revenga sind da dann echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hip Hop höre ich garnicht, da der Gesangspart ausbleibt. Gern mal hinterwäldlerische Beleidigungen, unpassende Rhymes und schlechte Wortspiele, dazu (im Gesang) keine Melodie bzw. verschiedenen Tonfälle.
Aber sowas gibs ja überall, auch bei Metal. Zum Beispiel Cannibal Corpse etc. Aber so ein Death Metal Zeugs tu ich mir noch viel ungerner an als Hip Hop. Das klingt für mich einfach nicht melodisch, Leute für die es das tut solls jedoch auch geben.
Jedem das Seine kann ich da nur sagen



gerome234 schrieb:


> Nur leider glaubt jeder, dass Metal nur was für Leute mit niedrigem IQ ist ;(


Ich hab da noch irrgendeine Studie in Erinnerung aus der hervorging, dass wohl die meisten guten Schüler Metal hören. Glaub aber nicht, dass das irrgendwas damit zu tun haben könnte. Ist doch nur Musik, was hat das mit Intelligenz eines Menschen zu tun. Genau so wenig wie gute Schulnoten! (womit ich diese tolle Studie jetzt wieder in den Schatten stelle :/ )


----------



## Anni®! (19. Juli 2010)

Rock und Metal am besten aufm Bg. Oder sonst wo vorm OG gammeln oder Raid. Rammstein, Lp, Disturbed, Metallica, Korn und wie se alle heißen
Beim questen/Twinken/farmen meist Alternative wie 30 seconds to mars aber auch ab und zu beim PvPlern


----------



## Zanny (19. Juli 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch irrgendeine Studie in Erinnerung aus der hervorging, dass wohl die meisten guten Schüler Metal hören. Glaub aber nicht, dass das irrgendwas damit zu tun haben könnte. Ist doch nur Musik, was hat das mit Intelligenz eines Menschen zu tun. Genau so wenig wie gute Schulnoten! (womit ich diese tolle Studie jetzt wieder in den Schatten stelle :/ )


Ich wills jetzt auch nicht an der Intelligenz festmachen aber zu meiner Schulzeit konnte man das ganze schon noch einteilen in bestimmt Gruppen.
Die Streber teilen sich nach dem Geschlecht auf. Mädchen hören die Charts, die Jungs meistens irgendwas komisches.
Die "Nerds" und "Außenseiter" hören meistens .Metal
Die die mit 14 denken sie wären cool wenn sie in der Mittagspause sich zu 4. eine Zigarette teilen und Malzbier trinken hören HipHop


----------



## Beowulf321 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hör meistens Brutal Death Metal und die Grindcore^^
Manchmal Deathcore, Folk Metal/Rock und Dark Metal


----------



## Toxxical (19. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Nerds" und "Außenseiter" hören meistens .Metal



Das heißt alle die Metal hören sind außenseiter?


----------



## Zanny (19. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Das heißt alle die Metal hören sind außenseiter?


Nein? Hab ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt das das Durchschnitsgruppen waren?


----------



## colll (19. Juli 2010)

an denn der meinte nur ausenseiter hören metal wnen du an ne haubtschuhle gehst und nachfragst stimmt das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sobald du an nen gymniasium gehst und da nachfragst is das etwas anderes aber wenn ich mir so konzerte von metal bands ansehe woha da gibs viele ausenseiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jeder is nen ausenseiter weil jeder gehört zu ihrgendwas net dazu


----------



## Ministar (19. Juli 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/pcatani/music-player?sindex=-1.0&shuffle=false&amix=false&pmix=false&plid=20229&artid=1121135&sseed=0&ptype=3&stime=1.227&ap=1&rpeat=false


http://www.myspace.com/puppetmastaz/music-player?sindex=-1.0&shuffle=false&amix=false&pmix=false&plid=31094&artid=11394048&sseed=0&ptype=3&stime=3.213&ap=1&rpeat=false


----------



## Jokxer (19. Juli 2010)

WOW Spielen wirklich viele Zecken...echt schlimm!


----------



## Afrob0 (19. Juli 2010)

Kleine Korrektur an den Threadersteller.

Hip Hop ist keine Musikrichtung sondern die kulturelle Bewegung. Rap ist die dazugehörige Musik.

Regards


----------



## SilentJay (19. Juli 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> WOW Spielen wirklich viele Zecken...echt schlimm!



Zecken...soso...muss echt was drann sein an diesen Casual-Gerüchten...wenn jetzt schon Blutsaugende Kriechtiere ihren Imba-RoXXor-Untoten-Schurken durch die BG´s karren.

Naja, lieber n Punk als 5 Fuß+ wandelnde Intolleranz.*versucht verzweifelt die Brauntönung vom Bildschirm zu wischen*


----------



## paslay (19. Juli 2010)

Butze666 schrieb:


> da fehlt Streetcore, Hardcore, Oi!Punk, Ska



genau, dass hab ich auch gesucht


----------



## Nanojason92 (19. Juli 2010)

Gepflegtes Metal, Rock etc. Und ab und zu ein bisschen Orchester und Techno/Trance/Hardstyle


----------



## kingstan (19. Juli 2010)

Punk und *REGGAE *(nicht Reggea oder Reagge o.ä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thyson93 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich höre hauptsächlich Hip-Hop und Rap (manchmal auch was house und techno aber eher seltend) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Square123 (19. Juli 2010)

R'n'B' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Usher, Akon, Pitbull, Jason Derülo, Rihanna ^^


----------



## Hasal (19. Juli 2010)

Ich mag es gar nicht Musik so in Schubladen zu stecken. Viele Lieder fallen einfach zwischen 2 oder mehrere Genres. Neben J-Core und diversen OSTs von Games oder Anime hör ich Electro u.ä. sehr gerne.

Edit: Mir ist aber auch schon aufgefallen, dass sehr viele Gamer Metal hören, was ich nicht so nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Isaya (19. Juli 2010)

Find die Ingame Musik total schön. Also Orchester und Chorsang, sowas wie Immediate Music. Metal finde ich ganz ok aber was mir eindeutig in der Umfrage fehlt: REGGAE!
Und Jan Hegenberg höre ich auch gerne...


----------



## Palladin (19. Juli 2010)

hauptsache ein/e sänger/in, 1-2 gitarren, bass, schlagzeug und vielleicht noch ein keyboard...
mit anderen worten rock, punk, metal usw... ,

und nichts elektronisches oder rumgestottere...
wie hat mal jemand gesagt: rappen nannte man früher stottern und das ist heilbar ;-)


----------



## Tereos (19. Juli 2010)

gut zum questen geht bei mir Nightwish. sobald pvp startet ist nur noch Rammstein und Sonata Arctica angesgt. 
bei allem anderen würde sich mein rechner freiwillig abschalten um zu überleben^^


----------



## Kleina Jäga (19. Juli 2010)

Ich höre Techno, hardstyle, house, pop, rock, jazz, rap, black....also so ziemlich alles bis auf country, schlager und classic
Und alles immer passend zum spiel: Jazz, soul usw. fürs rumgammeln/ raiden rock, pop, rap/ pvp techno, house  und zum questen halt alles


----------



## Smeal (19. Juli 2010)

Jogl3r schrieb:


> ... Deichking ...



aja, sind die neu?


----------



## Breasa (19. Juli 2010)

Metal und Klassik...die beste Mischung.

Gibt nichts schöneres als zu Schubert o.ä. zu zoggen wenn man wat ruhiges will und Metal dann für die Regentage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (19. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das, was im Radio kommt.



Langweiliger Mainstreamer


----------



## Kuisito (19. Juli 2010)

Rechtsrock. 












Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (19. Juli 2010)

man hört keinen metal, man ist metal.
die meisten hören doch nur so modernen kram und weil es lärm macht sei es gleich metal, traurig sowas.
judas priest, iron maiden, led zeppelin, black sabbath (nur ein paar beispiele) - das ist metal


----------



## Kuisito (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hoere gerne 50's,60's Blues (Muddy Waters,Elvis etc.). Dann oft Alternative. Hip-Hop hoere ich auch (Keinen deutschen Scheiss, meistens nur TuPac,Redman,Biggie und Eminem und 50 Cent, jedoch von denen auch nur die alten Alben, da die neuen einfach S****** sind). 

Raggae & Trip-Hop beim Kiffen.


----------



## SilentJay (19. Juli 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> man hört keinen metal, man ist metal.
> die meisten hören doch nur so modernen kram und weil es lärm macht sei es gleich metal, traurig sowas.
> judas priest, iron maiden, led zeppelin, black sabbath (nur ein paar beispiele) - das ist metal



Naja wenn alle so denken würden...
...dann würden wir heute noch mit Speeren jagen
...dann würden wir heute noch unsere Töchter zwangverheiraten
...dann würden wir heute noch glauben das der Kaiser lediglich Gott und dem Papst Rechenschaft schuldet.

ich für meinen Teil stehe total auf Aufklärung und stetige Weiterentwicklung, man stelle sich einfach mal vor Penecelin wäre nie entdeckt worden...


----------



## Korer (19. Juli 2010)

In meinen gehörgang kommt nur HipHop/Rap und ein wenig RnB.

Mit techno und dem ganzen gedönst kannste mich jagen


----------



## HolyTauren (19. Juli 2010)

Trip-Hop ftw <333

Ausserdem sehr gerne RnB,Soul,Funk legt mal arthas mit nem Chilligen Trip-Hop sound genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (19. Juli 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> Naja wenn alle so denken würden...
> ...dann würden wir heute noch mit Speeren jagen
> ...dann würden wir heute noch unsere Töchter zwangverheiraten
> ...dann würden wir heute noch glauben das der Kaiser lediglich Gott und dem Papst Rechenschaft schuldet.
> ...



Ich kann deiner Schlussfolgerung zwar nicht ganz folgen aber die 80's waren nunmal Hochzeit des Metal.
Nur weil die Zeit vorwärtsschreitet ändert sich die vergangenheit nicht.


----------



## Shaila (19. Juli 2010)

Oh man so manches was hier genannt wird, kenne ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (20. Juli 2010)

Breasa schrieb:


> Metal und Klassik...die beste Mischung.



wo ich das gelesen habe dachte ich direckt an mambo kurt,der spielt auf einer heimorgel songs wie [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Number of the Beast*[/font] von iron maiden (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6qhq5kh_-M)und das ist richtig cool wie sich das anhört


----------



## Jiwari (20. Juli 2010)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Techno und Hardstyle. Metal?? Sowas hörn nur Affen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So stimmts, allerdings kommen bei mir noch Hip Hop und aller arten Rock dazu.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Metal,Folk,Country,rock...

alles was nicht techogedöhnse shit hip-hop, und Haus house Weichei Hardstyle ist. Schläger ich meine Schlager auch nicht


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2010)

Smeal schrieb:


> Langweiliger Mainstreamer



Mein absoluter Lieblingsspruch:
Sei Mainstream. Individuell ist doch eh jeder. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BioHassan (20. Juli 2010)

Ich höre hauptsächlich Hardstyle, Hardcore, Frenchcore usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Excelsion (20. Juli 2010)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Techno und Hardstyle. Metal?? Sowas hörn nur Affen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hauptsächlich Heavy- und Thrashmetal. Techno und Hardstyle?? Sowas hörn nur Affen!


----------



## Headhunter94 (20. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Ich hör kein Rock oder Metal, aber ich kenne Iron Maiden, Metallica oder Deep Purple.
> Amon Amarth, Danko Jones und As I Lay Dying hör ich allerdings zum ersten Mal.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ja <.< Nur, weil ich auf der einen Seite Musik mit Bezug hören möchte heißt das also, dass ich nicht das Recht habe auf der anderen Seite Musik zum Abschalten zu hören? Außerdem verbindet jeder Mensch mit Musik oder bestimmten Musikstücken bestimmte Erinnerungen und Gefühle und so ist das bei mir auch. Ich verbinde Musik dieser Band mit Erinnerungen und so ist das auch bei vielen anderen Bands die ich höre. Und insofern du nichts völlig anderes gemeint hast habe ich deinen Post so aufgefasst, dass du meine Antwort auf andere Musikstile pauschalisiert hast, deswegen hab ich das gequotet und klargestellt, dass ich damit auf Techno und Konsorten eingehe und nicht auf Rap/Hip Hop etc.



> Minderheit...soso...ich will ja nicht meckern, aber evtl. solltest du dich mit dem Begriff Minderheit und was ihn ausmacht noch einmal auseinander setzen^^
> Unter dem Oberbegriff Rock/Metal wird immerhin ein Großteil der Produkte in der Musikindustrie vertrieben. Nur weil MTV mit "Rock-Clips" weniger Publikum findet ist das noch lange nicht repräsentativ.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mein das mit der Minderheit auch etwas anders^^ Bei mir waren im "sozialen" Umfeld sprich Schule eher weniger Leute an Metal interessiert. Eher House und das übliche halt. Und mir ist schon klar , dass man sich als Metalfan bei Wacken wohl eher kaum in einer Minderheit fühlt aber ich definerier den Begriff aufgrund meines sozialen Umfleds halt anders, weil ich da außer mir vllt. noch 3 andere Leute habe die Metal hören.


----------



## ødan (20. Juli 2010)

Traurig wie viele "SlipKnot 666 Hail!" Metal WoW'ler es scheinbar gibt.

Ich persönlich höre nur sehr wenig Metal. Hauptsächlich Elektro, Hardstyle, Hip-Hop, und als was man auch immer die Gorillaz bezeichnen möchte.

&#8364;:



Excelsion schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Heavy- und Thrashmetal. Techno und Hardstyle?? Sowas hörn nur Affen!



Leute die sich über Musik streiten? Sowas machen nur Affen.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (20. Juli 2010)

Also ich höre eigentlich jede Art von Musik. Aber hauptsächlich D&B =)


----------



## Technocrat (20. Juli 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> judas priest, iron maiden, led zeppelin, black sabbath (nur ein paar beispiele) - das ist metal



Aua. Black Sabbath ist kein Metal, das sind die Erfinder des Heavy Metal. Sorry für das schulmeistern, aber eine derartige Fehlbehauptung konnte ich nicht stehen lassen.


----------



## PaiNiZm (20. Juli 2010)

Alles was lauter ist als der Raidlead....
Denn sich jede woche annhören zu müssen was fauldarm etc kann suckt....
(jo keine gilde haben suckt x) )


----------



## Quovenja (20. Juli 2010)

Fällt mir hier schwer ne Antwort zu finden, denn: Ich hör was geil ist. 
Mag es nicht, wenn ich mich oder irgendwas anderes in ne Schublade stecken muss.


----------



## Leviathan666 (20. Juli 2010)

Reggae und Hardrock fehlen eindeutig bei den Auswahlmöglichkeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (20. Juli 2010)

Also ich hör im moment viel Future Trance und Dream Dance. Ich hör zwar auch mal andere Sachen, aber eben am meisten Dance & Trance.
Derzeit läuft bei mir aber der Clubstream von www.rautemusik.fm


----------



## Carn1feX616 (20. Juli 2010)

gut zu sehn das Wow von Metal dominiert wird. So muss das sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (20. Juli 2010)

Technobase.fm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und/oder Unheilig, Nigthwish usw.

oder auch mal Radio.


----------



## Leviathan666 (20. Juli 2010)

Klassiscihes Heavy Metal, Speed Metal, Thrash Metal, Hard Rock sind meine bevorzugten Richtungen. 
Ich persönlich habe etwas gegen die meißten New/Alternative Metal Bands. Ist mir zu Mainstream.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Aua. Black Sabbath ist kein Metal, das sind die Erfinder des Heavy Metal. Sorry für das schulmeistern, aber eine derartige Fehlbehauptung konnte ich nicht stehen lassen.



Für viele Leute ist Metal einfach die Kurzform von Heavy Metal.
Mich würde mal deine persönliche Definition vom Unterschied zwischen Metal und Heavy Metal interessieren. Gerne auch per PN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmeltau (20. Juli 2010)

Speed-Metal und Symphonic-Metal passt immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ødan (20. Juli 2010)

Carn1feX616 schrieb:


> gut zu sehn das Wow von Metal dominiert wird. So muss das sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das buffed forum wird von metal dominiert...


----------



## Laeneus (20. Juli 2010)

Ich beschall mich die ganze Zeit mit Wolfgang Petri xD


----------



## SilentJay (20. Juli 2010)

Laeneus schrieb:


> Ich beschall mich die ganze Zeit mit Wolfgang Petri xD



Verdammt....warum glaub ich dir das nicht?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJqFe36gSgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> Verdammt....warum glaub ich dir das nicht?



w00t ich auch nicht!

weil sowas schon garnicht überbietbar ist...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OzMJhOwBLqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2010)

Ich höre eigentlich so ziemlich alles. Von aktueller Chart-Musik bis hin zu Trancecore, Post-Hardcore oder puren Rock. Bin da ziemlich offen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Dirfska (20. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Aua. Black Sabbath ist kein Metal, das sind die Erfinder des Heavy Metal. Sorry für das schulmeistern, aber eine derartige Fehlbehauptung konnte ich nicht stehen lassen.



Metal = Genre (= Überbegriff)
Heavy Metal, Thrash Metal, Speed Metal, Death Metal.... etc pp = Subgenres

So kenne ich es jedenfalls. Somit sind Black Sabbath natürlich Metal. 
Ist wie mit der Ente: Jede Ente ist ein Vogel, aber nicht jeder Vogel ist ne Ente. - Jeder Heavy Metal ist Metal, aber nicht jeder Metal ist Heavy Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaa, ich hör gerne Metal - relativ querbeet durch alle Schattierungen, aber nix geht über Amon Amarth und In Flames (zumindest alles, was vor 'A sense of purpose' kam und dann am liebsten alles bis 'Whoracle') - und Rock (Pink Floyd, um mal die meiner Meinung nach beste Band ever zu nennen). 
Aber ich mag auch diverse Bands aus anderen Genres und einzelne Lieder aus den Charts.
Ich kann - mit einigen Ausnahmen - nichtmal pauschal sagen, dass ich eine Musikrichtung absolut gar nicht mag, irgendwie findet sich dann doch immer mal ein Künstler oder ein Lied, der/das mir gefällt.

Fazit: Ich hör alles - mit Schwerpunkt auf Metal/Rock


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Aua. Black Sabbath ist kein Metal, das sind die Erfinder des Heavy Metal. Sorry für das schulmeistern, aber eine derartige Fehlbehauptung konnte ich nicht stehen lassen.



Aua, Black Sabbath ist Metal.


----------



## Omidas (20. Juli 2010)

Ich höre eigentlich wild durch die Genres. Wobei am ehesten Metal und Rock und am wenigsten Techno und Hip Hop.

Und da hänge ich auch eh ein paar Jahre hinten dran.

So Metallica (Black Album, Master of Puppets und And Justice for all), Toten Hosen, Nightwish, Blind Guardian, Scorpions und Rammstein würde ich jetzt mal hervorheben bei mir.

Aber im generellen ist es eher selten, das ich neben WoW Musik höre. Schliesst sich bei mir irgendwie aus. Da ich hauptsächlich PvE (Raids) mache und dort meistens den Raid leite komme ich nicht dazu Musik einzuschalten. Und im Rnd Raid tue ich es nur, wenn mich der Raid in den Wahnsinn teibt. Ohren zudröhnen anstatt Raid verlassen. Gewinn für beide Seiten. Ansonsten bin ich auch häufig im Ts beim daddeln und unterhalte mich lieber. Am ehesten noch im PvP und da tut so ein Valhalla oder Enter Sandman richtig gut.

Zum entspannen dann paar schöne Rockbaladen und es geht einem besser.


----------



## Aldariel (20. Juli 2010)

Selbstverständlich höre ich die wunderschöne WOW-Musik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Metal ist doch was für Noobs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azashar (20. Juli 2010)

Robumski - dicke Titten


----------



## Omidas (20. Juli 2010)

Aldariel schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich höre ich die wunderschöne WOW-Musik.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das natürlich auch ... gibt sehr schöne WoW Musik ...aber richtig genial wars da eh damals in Kara. Meine Güte habe ich die Musik bei Moroes geliebt. super passend und chillig.


----------



## DiemoX (20. Juli 2010)

Wer Drakedog kennt, der kennt auch in etwa meinen Musikgeschmack. Soilwork, Sonic Syndicate, Scar Symmetry, alles gutes Bands. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (20. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mDXUITk2ldw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



P3W P3W


\m/


----------



## Dirfska (20. Juli 2010)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Sonic Syndicate



Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir der neue Sänger und die damit einhergehende Veränderung des Stils irgendwie nicht wirklich zusagt =( Roland war einfach besser.


----------



## Alphajaeger (20. Juli 2010)

1. Ich höre keine Musik zum zocken
2. reicht mir der ingame sound
3. kenne ich die halben musiktypen nicht
4. weiß ich nicht wie man die einteilt
5. das maximale das ich beim zocken höre ist "Die Horde rennt" von Jan Hegenberg oder "Der Heiler" wenn mir der TS zu langweilig wird.


----------



## Bobby Ross (20. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4G8lPg7pGH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




--> PvP Musik !


----------



## ...SKIP... (20. Juli 2010)

rock, metal hauptsächlich aber auch alles was mir gefällt muss nicht ein bestimmtes genre sein
bandnamen merk ich mir ned wirklich aber zur zeit find ich Rise Against und The Offspring geil


----------



## Technocrat (20. Juli 2010)

Carn1feX616 schrieb:


> gut zu sehn das Wow von Metal dominiert wird. So muss das sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn Du den Thread gelesen hättest wüßtest Du, das Metal die meistverkaufte Musik der Welt ist, also ist es nicht verwunderlich, das Metal auch in WoW führt.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (20. Juli 2010)

Dirfska schrieb:


> Metal = Genre (= Überbegriff)
> Heavy Metal, Thrash Metal, Speed Metal, Death Metal.... etc pp = Subgenres
> 
> So kenne ich es jedenfalls. Somit sind Black Sabbath natürlich Metal.
> ...



Du weißt schon dass du dir gerade ein riesiges Eigentor geschossen hast mit deiner "These"?

Demnach wäre nämlich Black Sabbath auf jeden Fall Metal...


zuerst denken, dann klugscheißen.




Ach ja - deine Einteilung von wegen Metal und Heavy Metal ist kompletter Schwachsinn. Hier gleich mal ein Auszug aus Wikipedia nur damit du nicht selbst auf die Idee kommen müsstest um dich dort mal genauer zu informieren. Und um gleich mal den obligatorischen "wiki ist scheiße" Satz zu entkräften - Wikipedia liegt Informationstechnisch auf einer Stufe mit der Enziklopedia Brittannica.

"Bedingt durch kontinuierliche Weiterentwicklung und die teilweise Verschmelzung mit anderen Musikstilen wird die Bezeichnung _Heavy Metal_ szeneintern hauptsächlich für die an die traditionellen Spielarten des Metal aus den 1970er und 1980ern angelehnten Varianten verwendet; als Überbegriff der verschiedenen Subgenres wird der verkürzte Begriff _Metal_ benutzt. Bands, die den ursprünglichen Heavy Metal von äußeren Einflüssen abschirmen wollen, werden oftmals dem True Metal zugeordnet, ein Begriff, der zuerst von Manowar propagiert wurde. Jedoch rekrutieren sich dessen Vertreter nicht ausschließlich aus dem Heavy Metal, sondern auch aus anderen Metal-Stilen, vor allem dem Power Metal."


----------



## Shaila (20. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Thread gelesen hättest wüßtest Du, das Metal die meistverkaufte Musik der Welt ist, also ist es nicht verwunderlich, das Metal auch in WoW führt.



Ich denke nicht, dass dies irgendwie im Zusammenhang steht.


----------



## Technocrat (20. Juli 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Für viele Leute ist Metal einfach die Kurzform von Heavy Metal.



Für Viele. Für Manche ist es der Oberbegriff  für die Varianten (Speed Metal, Trash Metal, Dark Metal usw. usf.). Für wieder andere gibt es Heavy Metal und "alle anderen Metals" (genau wie es nur zwei Sorten Motoräder gibt, Harley Davidson und Güllepumpen) und noch andere googlen.


----------



## Falrak (20. Juli 2010)

Hauptsächlich Metal, Heavy Metal, Porngrind, Deathgrind, Goregrind, Brutal Death Metal und Beatdown.
Des öfteren auch Rap, Reggae, Hip Hop zwischendurch Techno, Hardstyle usw.

Alles mögliche

PvP/Raid Musik:
Cunthunt 777 - Hurenknecht
Carnal Decay - Shotgun Facelift / Lust for Gore / Coward
Suicide Silence - sämtliche Songs
Rompeprop - Lilliputterkuttenbutter
usw.


----------



## Seryma (20. Juli 2010)

Ich finds ja ziemlich diskriminierend, dass "Punk" bzw. "Punkrock" nicht in der liste steht... gibt nix besseres als Frei.Wild, Loikaemie & Betontod beim zocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (20. Juli 2010)

So, damit Ruhe ist, noch was hinzugefügt....


----------



## Izara (20. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mich mit einem Kumpel über Musik unterhalten. Irgendwann im Verlauf dieses Gesprächs, hat er behauptet, dass der Gro?teil der Spielerschaft Metal hört (Blah Unterarten etc.). Jetzt denke ich schon eine gewisse Zeit nach, ob das so ist und wenn ja, warum gerade Metal ? Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne mal eine Umfrage erstellen. Bei der Suchfunktion kamen an die 50 Seiten raus und die wollte ich jetzt nicht alle durchsehen. Das Ergebnis wird zwar nicht repräsentativ sein, aber vielleicht einen kleinen Einblick in die Geschmäcker der WoW Spieler geben!
> 
> Kann sein, das ssich manche Antworten sehr ähneln, ich bin kein Experte und deswegen gebe ich möglichst viel zur Auswahl.



Find's schade, dass du nicht dazu geschrieben hast bzw. festgelegt hast, ob man die Musik *während *man WoW spielt hört oder nicht ^^


Ich hab jetzt ingame-Musik angeklickt, weil ich so WoW schöner finde; ohne WoW sähe meine Antwort wiederum ganz anders aus (Rock, Heavy Metal und Metal wären z.b. NICHT darunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falls das hilft XD )


----------



## Dirfska (20. Juli 2010)

Inkasso schrieb:


> Du weißt schon dass du dir gerade ein riesiges Eigentor geschossen hast mit deiner "These"?
> 
> Demnach wäre nämlich Black Sabbath auf jeden Fall Metal...
> 
> ...



Wo habe ich behauptet, Black Sabbath seien kein Metal? 
Im Gegenteil: Ich habe Technocrat widersprochen und behauptete sogar im von Dir zitierten Teil: "_Somit sind Black Sabbath natürlich Metal._"

Des Weiteren bestätigt Wikipedia doch meine Aussage, dass "Metal" der Überbegriff ist und alles andere (Heavy, Death, Black, Thrash und so weiter) Subgenres bildet (Zitat Wiki aus Deinem Beitrag: "als Überbegriff der verschiedenen Subgenres wird der verkürzte Begriff _Metal_ benutzt"). Ich weiß also nicht so ganz, was Du zu meckern hast.

Damit kann ich Dein "_zuerst denken, dann klugscheißen_" mit besten Grüßen zurücksenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte es sich einfach nur um ein "Fehlzitat" handeln und Du beziehst Dich auf Technocrat, nehme ich den letzten Satz natürlich zurück.


----------



## ...SKIP... (20. Juli 2010)

naja das nachträgliche hinzufügen von punk und hardrock bringt widerum auch nichts da das dann nicht aussagekräftig ist aber naja auch egal lass es drinnen


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ich finds ja ziemlich diskriminierend, dass "Punk" bzw. "Punkrock" nicht in der liste steht... gibt nix besseres als Frei.Wild, Loikaemie & Betontod beim zocken!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu Frei.Wild:
Wer bei den "Freiheitlichen" auftreten will, hat ganz sicher überhaupt NICHTS mit Punk zu tun. 
Wollte ich nur mal anmerken.

Loikaemie & Betontod sind allerdings ziemlich geil.


----------



## MagicMastr (20. Juli 2010)

Für wieder andere gibt es Heavy Metal und "alle anderen Metals" (genau wie es nur zwei Sorten Motoräder gibt, Harley Davidson und Güllepumpen)

goil, ich musste so lachen xD

ich perönlihch bin ja auch eher für den klassischen heavy metal, die anderen genres sind mir zu ... naja speziell.

und irgendwer hat gesagt es fehlt hardrock. das stimmt. fällt mir auch grad auf.

hardrock is auch echt geil, und beschreibt das was ich sonst noch höhre viel besser als rock, was sich heutzutage alles rockmusik schimpft -.- ... 

und wenn andere band auch grad aufgelistet werden will ich das auchmal amchen =P

scorpions, nirvana, iron maiden, ac/dc, metallica, aerosmith, deep purple, bon jovi, jean jett ( weis net genau wies geschrieben wir >.<) KISS, sweet.. ram jam (black betty =P ) usw. ...

aber auch neue bands wie disturbed, story of the year, dope, linkin park, finger eleven, GREEN DAY, nichelback haben auch teils nen paar hammer songs auf lager


----------



## kleenerpunker1386 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich sag es immer wieder gerne: Ein hoch auf die Intolleranten und danke Gott für die Ignofunktion.




Und was ich so höre: Punk, Horrorpunk, Psycho- Rock´a´Billy, Metall, Reagee, etwas Elektro, Goa,  Agigakustig und einiges mehr.




Aber meistens hör ich das rattern meines Hamsters in seinen Laufkäfig und das zischen der Schlangen, die in meinen PC zur Stromversorgung und -leitung dienen. Eben 100% Tiergerecht meine Mühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (20. Juli 2010)

von Slipknot bis Tony D is alles dabei ^^ wobei Tony D wo sind die Gegnaz am besten im 2 vs 2 passt wenn wir wieder mal 2 dudus haben^^


----------



## bakaja (20. Juli 2010)

Einer  auflistung zufolge,  sieht ma  das  du  zwar  ahnung  von  elektronischer musik hast..  aber keine  ahnung  von  rock  musik....
wenn d u  also  elektromusik  so  aufsplittest,  dann mußt  du  z.B.  auch  rock  musik  aufteilen..

metal, metalcore,  hardcore, posthardcore,  oldschoolhardcore,  punk, punkrock, skatepunk, skapunk, ska,  emocore,  melodicore, emopunk....  

nur  so  neben  bei...  auch bei den  anderen  richtungen  gibt es  diverse unterschiede...  !!!


----------



## Simi1994 (20. Juli 2010)

Excelsion schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Heavy- und Thrashmetal. Techno und Hardstyle?? Sowas hörn nur Affen!



Affen würden dabei davonrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Muss bei mir mindestens 10mal täglich laufen: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Geiq0FP13uQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caludra (20. Juli 2010)

Crookers, Audio Bullys, Laidback Luke und Konsorten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Juli 2010)

So, mir blutet das Herz, wenn ich manchmal lesen muss, dass jmd. Brutal Death Metal hört und dann sagt, dass er eine Band hauptsächlich hört, und die ganz klar Metalcore ist. Da brecht ich zusammen wenn ich sowas lesen muss.




Woltle zunächst zwar nix sagen, aber gibt schon 100 Threads dazu, man muss nur die Sufu benutzen. Außerdem wurde schon genug Halbwissen verbreitet. >.<




http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/160216-wow-und-musik/

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/159812-wow-musik/




Und noch einige ältere Threads dazu.




kkthxbb. :<


----------



## Berdek (20. Juli 2010)

Warum steht Blues nicht zur Auswahl?


----------



## Ereko (20. Juli 2010)

METAL! oder Folk Metal hard Rock Black Metal Death metal etc so was in die Richtung.

Sabaton darf auch nicht fehlen ( kann ich nur empfehlen die Band)

Und im Rp Sachen wie Schandmaul, Streuner Subway to Sally. In Extremo.

Bei Raids meistens (wenn ich Musik hör und net im Ts die anweisungen geben muss) Ac Dc oder anderen Rock.



Mfg Ereko


----------



## MagicMastr (20. Juli 2010)

könnte man jetzt wieder über musik reden?... (bzw schreiben)


----------



## Mäuserich (20. Juli 2010)

Bevorzugt höre ich alles was elektronisch ist, d.h. Techno, Trance, Hardstyle etc.

Ansonsten gelegendlich auch mal Country, J-Pop/Rock und Soundtracks aus div. Nagetierfilmen (Alvin & the Chipmunks 1&2, sowie Start Litte 2 Soundtracks sind einfach nur geil! ^^).

No Gos für mich sind Hip Hop / Gangsta-Rap, Soul, Jazz, deutsche Volksmusik, Klassik, was dann nicht in die Kategorie fällt kann ich ertragen höre ich aber nciht gezielt.


----------



## MagicMastr (20. Juli 2010)

stimmt deutsche volksmusik fehlt auch!^^

das beste der musik in einer sendung, moderiert von florian silbereisen xDDD


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Juli 2010)

Thread wird bearbeitet.

Thread ist wieder offen. Und ja, es gibt nun weniger User in diesem Forum.

Zum Thema: Momentan bevorzugt J-Pop, J-Rock, VSM

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1nDufe97Xo[/youtube] [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D40HX4ypqCw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Onico (20. Juli 2010)

Last Rock nicht sterben!


----------



## Thoor (20. Juli 2010)

Metal
Heavy Metal
Thrash Metal
Speed Metal
Power Metal
Folk Metal
Viking Metal
Battle Metal (<.<)
z.T. NU Metal
z.T. Hard Rock (Zeuch das sich nicht einordnen lässt, Bands wie: Godsmack, Nickelback, 3Doors Down (JA GENAU 3 DOORS DOWN!) )
Grunge
Post Grunge
Deutschrock (Onkelz, Frei.Wild, Berserker, Kärbholz etc etc etc, eine der geilsten Musikrichtungen wie ich finde :>)
und ganz ganz ganz wenig Techno, Hardcore und Hip Hop (Techno sinds genau ca 5 Lieder, Hardcore genau eine Band (Hatebreed :<) und Hip Hop genau 1 Künstler)

:< ich pass nirgend rein :x


----------



## Astl67 (20. Juli 2010)

hi,

höre gern metall, rock aber ansonsten bunt gemischt

muss aber mal sagen von subway to sally - Der Aufstieg finde ich passt voll zur Eiskrone ^^


----------



## Slasher95 (20. Juli 2010)

Natürlich den offiziellen WoW Song!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyfedias (20. Juli 2010)

Hauptsächlich Metal...manchmal auch Metal und ab und an auch mal Metal aber meistens dann doch eher Metal.


----------



## vyrelia (20. Juli 2010)

Butze666 schrieb:


> da fehlt Streetcore, Hardcore, Oi!Punk, Ska






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (20. Juli 2010)

Berdek schrieb:


> Warum steht Blues nicht zur Auswahl?



Jo, unfair. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, ich mag´viel Rock und so Sachen wie *Shadows on the wall* ->Oldfield, *Smoke on the water*-> jiiiiiiii<-, Doors, Stones, Beatles, Pink Floyd.
Neueres? Hm, nicht ganz neu, aber die RHCP (SNOW, Otherside, Californication) und den Moby.
Leider kann heute kaum eine Gruppe rocken.

Amy W(h)inehouse, auch unbeschreiblich.....

Und vielleicht liest es ja einer der poster - durch posts (signaturen) hier im Forum bin ich aufmerksam geworden auf Shane McGowan und die Pogues.
Als ich die Bilder von dem sah´, dachte ich erst:*Wer ist das? Ein Vampirdarsteller, den ich bisher übersehen habe?* Googelte, landete bei YouTube + hörte *Fairytales of New York* und *Dirty Old Town*.
Großartig!!!!!!!!!! 

Vielen Dank nochmal, hab´mir beide Lieder noch und noch angehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentJay (21. Juli 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> ...Shane McGowan und die Pogues.
> Als ich die Bilder von dem sah´, dachte ich erst:*Wer ist das? Ein Vampirdarsteller, den ich bisher übersehen habe?*



this



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peloquin (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

also ich höre ziemlich viel Querbeet.

Blink 182
Slayer
Sepulutra (bis zur Arise danach kam Synthi rein und Metal und Synthi ist uncool)
Cannibal Corpse (Die Hammer Smashed Face fand ich ganz gut)
The Cure
The Smith
Remones
Teenage Head
Soundtracks (John Williams, James Horne, Jerry Goldsmith u.s.w. .... Nein nicht das Zeugs wo gesungen wird. Und NEIN ich meine auch nicht den Soundtrack von Blade wo auf einer CD nur Hip Hop ist und auf der anderen Seite nur Nine Inch Nails gebrülle) <--- das sind keine Soundtracks
Boldthrower
Death
Deceide
Spandau Ballett
U2
Depeche Mode
Eurythmics
Lennox Solo


Was ich garnicht ab kann ist Hip Hop und alles was dazu gehört. Dieses angepasste deutsche Kiddy Volk was auf dem Schulhof schon 1000 qm Land verloren hat und jetzt versucht zu sein wie einwanderer Kinder und sich ne tolle Baseball Kappe aufsetzen und nen Goldkettchen um Cooooool zu sein. Dann noch überall herum erzählen man wäre schonmal beim dealen oder klauen erwischt worden und abends vor dem Fernseher die Stullen von Mami mampfen und nur ja nicht die Füsse auf den Tisch weils sonst nen Einlauf gibt.....

Ich mag echte Musik und keine Animationsklänge für Affen!


----------



## Dominau (21. Juli 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Ich mag echte Musik und keine Animationsklänge für Affen!



Zumglück sind Geschmäcker verschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lysistral (21. Juli 2010)

Bei mir ist das ganze ziemlich breit gefächert, beginnt bei Punk, Hardcore weiter zu Metal und Folk bis hin zu J-Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Man beziehe einige Untergruppen mit ein *g*)

Ab und an ist etwas Alternative-Rock aber auch ganz schön ;D

Hauptsache kein Pop, Techno, Gangsta-Rap oder HipHop... Das ganze ist, meiner Meinung nach, keine Musik - sondern einfach nur eine lieblose Anreihung furchtbarer Klänge, welche sich vor allem negativ auf die heutige Jugend auswirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest auf einen Großteil. Natürlich gibt's Ausnahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratos (21. Juli 2010)

Hauptsächlich:

Rammstein
Heaven Shall Burn
Slipknot
Arch Enemy
In Flames
...


Die Liste ist sehr lang!^^


----------



## Xeenoo (21. Juli 2010)

cell81469 schrieb:


> bei mir isses einiges^^ Hands Up, Trance, Hardtrance, Dance, Hardstyle, Hardcore, Speedcore, Happy Hardcore, Regae und Thrash Metal
> 
> 
> Naaaa wer bietet mehr


so, na mal schauen ob ich das kann ;-)
trance, dirty house, fidget house, hardstyle, dub step, funky house, breakbeats usw. 
aber das steht da ja leider nicht^^
jedenfalls beim questen funky house, beim pvp hardstyle .......
so macht das laune.


----------



## daniel64 (21. Juli 2010)

Schandmaul,Saltatio Mortis, Unheilig,Evergrey,Epica,e-Nomie,Die Ärtze,die Toten Hosen,Amy MacDonald, Christian Stümer,Silbermond,Game Music wie die hinder grund Song von FF spieln wie On wing Engel aus FF7 oder aus Blue Dragon der boss song Enternity oder Opening,Ending und AMVs von Animes


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. Juli 2010)

J-Rock.


----------



## nuriina (21. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das ist nicht exotischer, sondern nur Musik ohne Melodie.



Mal wieder disqualifiziert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du gesagt hättest Schranz hat keine Melodie, aber so...

Ich frag mich wie man "Dance" und "Electronic" in eine Kategorie pressen kann. Nunja jetzt musste ich wohl zwangsweise für Dance mitstimmen.


----------



## Leex84 (21. Juli 2010)

Also ich persönlich höre am liebsten Rap u. R´n´B. Deutschen Hip-Hop höre ich am liebsten die lieder die sich selbst nicht so ernst nehmen, wo meiner meinung nach unser viel Diskutierter Sido rein passt. Ich höre auch einiges an Rock aber mit Metal und Techno kann ich nichts anfangen. Was unangefochten zur besten Musik ever gehört sind Elvis Presley und Michael Jackson.


----------



## PlayerS (22. Juli 2010)

Beim Farmen hör ich nur Techno.....und sonst nichst da ich dan meist im ts bin


----------



## elnerda (22. Juli 2010)

Beatdown und Hardcore(punk)


----------



## Imbads (22. Juli 2010)

Ich hör die ingame Musik, sehr stimmungsvoll (nebenbei Metal und Rock!).  :-)


----------



## Kedoa (22. Juli 2010)

Warum stimmt so gut wie niemand für Reggae - Denkt an den guten Alten Bob &#9829;


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (22. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das ist nicht exotischer, sondern nur Musik ohne Melodie.


Bei Schranz kannste das sagen aber bei dnb ist das einfach nur Schwachsinn.


----------



## Folkthing (22. Juli 2010)

einfach nur episch wie die richtige musik in führung geht \m/
was hört ihr alle denn so an metal ? nn auf linkin park fanposts :<


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (22. Juli 2010)

hordecore schrieb:


> Normal vorzugsweise Dance/Electronica. Frenchhouse wie Ed Banger, Institubes. Aber währrend dem spielen gern ingame musik.


Dachte ehrlich gesagt nicht dass hier noch jmd Ed Banger kennt.


----------



## Gorbalt (22. Juli 2010)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele Rock und Metal hören :/ *kotz* 
naja jedem das seine :<

Techno ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Folkthing (22. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele Rock und Metal hören :/ *kotz*
> naja jedem das seine :<
> 
> Techno ftw!
> ...



soll leute geben deren musikgeschmack keine modeerscheinung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorbalt (22. Juli 2010)

Folkthing schrieb:


> soll leute geben deren musikgeschmack keine modeerscheinung ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da zählen die leute die rock hören wohl nicht dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drodor (22. Juli 2010)

Hauptsächlich Rock und manchmal Hard Rock,Rap und Techno geht mal garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

!Linkin Park!


----------



## Folkthing (22. Juli 2010)

Gorbalt schrieb:


> da zählen die leute die rock hören wohl nicht dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glückwunsch
du hast meinen beitrag anscheinend kein bisschen verstand und gehörst zu der genannten kategorie


----------



## AJK172 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich höre gerne Tool, A perfect Circle, System of a Down, 30 Seconds to Mars, Incubus, Alien Ant Farm, Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit, Marilyn Manson, Sum 41, Rammstein, Chevelle, Nickelback, Serj Tankian, Scars on Broadway, KoRn, The Offspring, Trapt, Die Ärzte, Coheed and Cambria, LostProphets, Element Eighty, Drowning Pool, Daft Punk, P.O.D., Gorillaz, Billy Talent, Disturbed und noch viele mehr ^^




Höre auch Dance und Trance aber da meistens nur von Interpreten die ihre lieder auf Newgrounds stellen. Da sind zB Envy, Waterflame und weitere

Reggae, Hip Hop, Pop und weiteres nur in seltenen Fällen wenn mir das Lied geällt, aber meisten ist das 1 Lied vom jeweiligen Interpreten.




Das hier einige Leute die Musikgeschmäcker anderer Leute als schlecht darstellen und ihren eigenen als das Maß aller Dinge, finde ich persönlich einfach nur lächerlich.




so far...


----------



## atischa (22. Juli 2010)

Metal(unterarten: Melodic) Rock, Punk, House, Drum n Bass, Alternativ und natürlich SKA SKA SKA!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (22. Juli 2010)

House / Hip -Hop / Rap


----------



## Slayed (22. Juli 2010)

Metalcore, oder wie auch immer man Heaven Shall Burn einordnen soll dazu dann noch DnB nich mehr und nich weniger kommt mir in die tüte ^.^ 



Mfg Slayed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galbadia (22. Juli 2010)

Hardstyle / Trance...

Aber bei der Auswahl fehlt mir Schranz.


----------



## Gorbalt (22. Juli 2010)

Folkthing schrieb:


> glückwunsch
> du hast meinen beitrag anscheinend kein bisschen verstand und gehörst zu der genannten kategorie



glückwunsch du laberst totale scheiße und hast hiermit eine bestätigung von mir
wenn du den Trend mit Frauenarzt meinst dann is das kein Techno sondern Technorap


----------

